# SOCIOS 6th ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. </span>[/u][/b] The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each. There is no limit on the raffle tickets. *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.* In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off. If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

you know ragz 2 envy is there fa sho :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jan 10 2008, 01:50 AM~9656265
> *you know ragz 2 envy is there fa sho  :thumbsup:
> *


Right on Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll b there :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bosses will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE!!
SOCIOS HAS IT LIKE THAT?I'M LOOKING FOR A FIRME HYNA!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jan 10 2008, 01:50 AM~9656265
> *you know ragz 2 envy is there fa sho  :thumbsup:
> *



Whats up BillJack, Happy New Year!!!
I know I can always count on Ragz 2 Envy...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 10 2008, 09:00 AM~9657445
> *Bosses will be there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 10 2008, 09:16 AM~9657590
> *ORALE!!
> SOCIOS HAS IT LIKE THAT?I'M LOOKING FOR A FIRME HYNA!!!
> *



*SHAUUUU!!!*

Believe me you will find one there..  :cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

AWWW SHIT! HERE WE GO AGAIN. YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE! CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING. SACTOWN'S ON & CRACKIN FOR THE 08.. 
SEE YOU ALL THERE, YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS ONE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Alright, we are working on our flyer as soon as we are done we will post it. For right now we have a *SAVE THE DATE* flyer that is going to be going around, it's just to remind you of the date since we are so early in the year.  :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 10 2008, 10:33 AM~9657765
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the website updated with the flyer. As soon as we get more info I will post it up there as well. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 10 2008, 10:58 AM~9658508
> *Alright, we are working on our flyer as soon as we are done we will post it.  For right now we have a SAVE THE DATE flyer that is going to be going around, it's just to remind you of the date since we are so early in the year.   :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALWAYS A GOOD TIME!! THANKS AGAIN LISSET :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin: see u then


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 9 2008, 09:48 PM~9654902
> *If you have any questions don't hesitate to PM me or you can just post it here.
> *


Are you going to have pre-reg. forms...... :biggrin:


----------



## Excel (Nov 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your 6th Annual event!!! Sounds like a great event, maybe you and some members could come to our show the day before 5/24 to support a very worthy cause and promote your event, bring flyers and we will give you "mike" time. Email me to discuss.

Retta Girley-Gross
*Weber Institute High School
2nd Annual Auto Show*
302 West Weber Avenue 
Stockton, CA 95203
209 933-7330 X 7939
[email protected]


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84CUTTY WILL B THERE :biggrin: ALWAYS READY TO SUPPORT SOCIOS


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 10 2008, 06:56 PM~9662827
> *Are you going to have pre-reg. forms...... :biggrin:
> *


No pre reg just day of show


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 10 2008, 09:38 PM~9664551
> *84CUTTY WILL B THERE :biggrin: ALWAYS READY TO SUPPORT SOCIOS
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

You already know the Lo*Lystics will be there. Socios puts on a damm good show.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

WASSUP SOCIOS.....YA'LL GOT ROOM FOR SOME ISLANDERS?, I HOPE SO CAUSE ISLANDERS C.C. COMING OUT TO THE SHOW...FO SHO'


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Jan 11 2008, 09:00 AM~9666765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 11 2008, 08:00 AM~9666765
> *You already know the Lo*Lystics will be there.  Socios puts on a damm good show.
> *



Gracias Nono...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 11 2008, 08:04 AM~9666784
> * WASSUP SOCIOS.....YA'LL GOT ROOM FOR SOME ISLANDERS?, I HOPE SO CAUSE ISLANDERS C.C. COMING OUT TO THE SHOW...FO SHO'
> *



YUP!!! :cheesy: 

*Last year they renovated their parking lots, so their is definitely room for everyone!* :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 11 2008, 08:04 AM~9666784
> * WASSUP SOCIOS.....YA'LL GOT ROOM FOR SOME ISLANDERS?, I HOPE SO CAUSE ISLANDERS C.C. COMING OUT TO THE SHOW...FO SHO'
> *


Of course, we have room for every body thanks 4 the support


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 11 2008, 08:00 AM~9666765
> *You already know the Lo*Lystics will be there.  Socios puts on a damm good show.
> *


Last year you guys got most members 17 or so entries


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see you all there! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ILL BE THERE WITH THE LINCOLN.. IT SHOULD BE DONE BY THEN..


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Excel_@Jan 10 2008, 09:15 PM~9664285
> *Congratulations on your 6th Annual event!!!  Sounds like a great event, maybe you and some members could come to our show the day before 5/24 to support a very worthy cause and promote your event, bring flyers and we will give you "mike" time.  Email me to discuss.
> 
> Retta Girley-Gross
> ...


What time does the show start and end? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

If the weather is nice BlVD CLASSICS NORTHERN NV will be there ..


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

q-vo LISSET you know UCE FALLON NEVADA CHAPTER will be there. like i said before one of my favorites shows to attend keep it up SOCIOS :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

got the models ready :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 12 2008, 06:47 PM~9677798
> *got the models ready :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 12 2008, 06:47 PM~9677798
> *got the models ready :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Count me in... again! What's up Lisset?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 11 2008, 08:15 PM~9672619
> *see you all there!  :thumbsup:
> *



LIFES FINEST!! :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805+Jan 12 2008, 10:36 AM~9675647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLA RUBEN!!!Thank you so much for the support!  :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jan 13 2008, 08:43 AM~9681442
> *Count me in... again! What's up Lisset?
> 
> 
> ...


What up Peewee!
You know that I would be calling soon... :biggrin: 

Hey Happy New Year!! :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YOU KNOW *LO*LYSTICS * WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 12 2008, 11:48 PM~9680007
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


i got you fo sho


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 13 2008, 11:43 AM~9682076
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.*


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

as long as i can see lissette you know i'm there . lol how much 4 a booth.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 14 2008, 07:34 AM~9689691
> *as long as i can see lissette you know i'm there . lol  how much 4 a booth.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 14 2008, 07:59 AM~9689780
> *
> 
> 
> ...




wuz up homie, it was cool meeting u at da picnic


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Jan 13 2008, 10:43 AM~9682076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

BOULEVARD IMAGE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Let's get the ball a rolling guy's !! It's that time again.

Larry
Socios Car Club 
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jan 14 2008, 03:46 PM~9693294
> *Let's get the ball a rolling guy's !! It's that time again.
> 
> Larry
> ...




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 14 2008, 10:52 AM~9690840
> *wuz up homie, it was cool meeting u at da picnic
> *


YOU TOO MAN. ILL SEE YOU OUT THERE SOON.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Jan 14 2008, 01:04 PM~9692466
> *BOULEVARD IMAGE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can't wait to c da flyer :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 14 2008, 09:03 PM~9697036
> *can't wait to c da flyer  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Wait a couple of days


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 14 2008, 11:59 PM~9698125
> *Wait a couple of days
> *




:werd: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

LAY-M-LOW WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 15 2008, 10:40 AM~9700396
> *LAY-M-LOW WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *




thanks


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 15 2008, 02:37 PM~9702537
> *:yes:
> *



Please Believe!!! :biggrin: 

Whats up Ragtrey


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 15 2008, 03:45 PM~9703143
> *Please Believe!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Whats up Ragtrey
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 15 2008, 09:30 AM~9700319
> *:werd:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 11 2008, 12:00 PM~9668123
> *YUP!!! :cheesy:
> 
> Last year they renovated their parking lots, so their is definitely room for everyone! :cheesy:
> *


  can we bring bbq pits this time? :biggrin: propane or charcoal? just asking!!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Can't wait... hopefully my cutty will be done by then.... this year is that time...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 16 2008, 07:55 AM~9708503
> * can we bring bbq pits this time? :biggrin:  propane or charcoal? just asking!!!
> *


No BBQ pits allowed sorry  The college doesn't want us 2 have them out there it's something that we tried to get approved . But we will have food vendors out there and there prices are very reasonable


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

IM INTERESTED IN A VENDOR BOOTH, WHATS THE TICKET? WHO DO I CONTACT?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Jan 16 2008, 07:43 PM~9714348
> *IM INTERESTED IN A VENDOR BOOTH, WHATS THE TICKET? WHO DO I CONTACT?
> *


What is it that you are wanting 2 sell at the show because our food vendors are already covered and we try not to have 2 vendors selling the same product


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Jan 16 2008, 08:43 PM~9714348
> *IM INTERESTED IN A VENDOR BOOTH, WHATS THE TICKET? WHO DO I CONTACT?
> *



me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Art have you had a chance 2 start working on the frame


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wut up *SOCIOS*,,Marked the calender :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

WILL BE THERE..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 18 2008, 07:44 PM~9730668
> *WILL BE THERE.....</span>  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Orale Jaime  Most members this year o que :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 18 2008, 07:03 PM~9729875
> *Art have you had a chance 2 start working on the frame
> *


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 18 2008, 07:03 PM~9729875
> *Art have you had a chance 2 start working on the frame
> *



I've been sick thise whole week... but for sure this week Ill start on it.... it shouldnt take me that long...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Jan 20 2008, 05:22 PM~9741101
> *I've been sick thise whole week... but for sure this week Ill start on it.... it shouldnt take me that long...
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Jan 20 2008, 04:22 PM~9741101
> *I've been sick thise whole week... but for sure this week Ill start on it.... it shouldnt take me that long...
> *


Orale hope you get better .We still have plenty of time but the sooner the better


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

lucky Raul is not building it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 20 2008, 09:58 PM~9743766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO RAIDERS!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 10 2008, 12:58 PM~9658508
> *Alright, we are working on our flyer as soon as we are done we will post it.  For right now we have a SAVE THE DATE flyer that is going to be going around, it's just to remind you of the date since we are so early in the year.   :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I KNOW THAT CAR :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

My Home Boys Let's Do this show like no other!!

Larry


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jan 21 2008, 05:02 PM~9748944
> *My Home Boys Let's Do this show like no other!!
> 
> Larry
> *


WHATS UP LARRY HOW U BEEN READY FOR 08' :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

After ya'll put up the trophies won at the Socios show.... Shine da ride right back up for the next show... 


















One Luv to the Socios.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jan 22 2008, 08:27 AM~9754460
> *After ya'll put up the trophies won at the Socios show.... Shine da ride right back up for the next show...
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

After ya'll put up the trophies won at the Socios show.... Shine da ride right back up for the next show... 
One Luv to the Socios.....


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

what's up Gabe hope to make it out there again this year so start shining up our trophies.we got a place for them out here in good olde Tejas.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 23 2008, 12:40 PM~9764743
> *what's up Gabe hope to make it out there again this year so start shining up our trophies.we got a place for them out here in good olde Tejas.
> *


Que onda Joe how's the bike doing out there in Tejas ? This year we'll be raffling off another 1. It's in the works as soon as it's finished I'll post Of some pics so people can see what it looks like. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check it out new ride 2 rep SOCIOS  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347433


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

looking good


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 23 2008, 07:02 PM~9767501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up scott?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 23 2008, 09:52 PM~9769124
> *check it out new ride 2 rep SOCIOS
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347433
> *



It's coming along Jesse


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO+Jan 23 2008, 10:58 PM~9769169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@Jan 24 2008, 06:13 PM~9776245
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam E dog where you been hiding?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 24 2008, 07:33 PM~9777119
> *
> *


What up Big Tito any progress on the 58


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION will be there!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 25 2008, 09:06 PM~9785664
> *BROWN PERSUASION will be there!!!!!
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 25 2008, 10:36 PM~9786435
> *
> *




q vo Raul :wave: 

let's 2 fresno on sun, carlos wants 2 drop off some parts off


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 25 2008, 08:06 PM~9785664
> *BROWN PERSUASION will be there!!!!!
> *


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 26 2008, 05:10 PM~9791413
> *
> *


X2.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I wanna go.


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

*WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 27 2008, 05:36 PM~9797621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 03:58 PM~9797345
> *Damn I wanna go.
> *


There's still plenty of time I'm sure Raul wouldn't mind if you stay at his house :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. </span>[/u][/b] The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each. There is no limit on the raffle tickets. *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.* In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off. If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Also, any new information will be posted in the very first page of the topic, so you don't miss out on any information... :cheesy:  

Lisset.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 28 2008, 02:29 PM~9804276
> *18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. </span>[/u]* The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.*  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

new 4 da 08


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 01:35 PM~9804341
> *new 4 da 08
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 28 2008, 02:36 PM~9804348
> *:0 Looks nice :thumbsup:
> *




THANKS












BG CUSTOMS AND FREDDY ALFARO R HOOKING IT UP


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 01:35 PM~9804341
> *new 4 da 08
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there is no drools smilie... :angry: 


It looks really good Jesse..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 28 2008, 02:41 PM~9804398
> *Hey there is no drools smilie... :angry:
> It looks really good Jesse..
> *




gracias  



*SOCIOS*


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 28 2008, 01:29 PM~9804276
> *18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. </span>[/u]* The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.*  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Whats up Socios ,,

Hope ever one is doing fine. It looks like the Socios Car Club Yuba City C.C.
will be getting 3 new members!! Hell ya. It starts to grow.

Looking forward to see all of you at OUR show. and Seeing all the other Clubs out there 2

Larry


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

any hop rules???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jan 29 2008, 10:55 AM~9812400
> *Whats up Socios ,,
> 
> Hope ever one is doing fine. It looks like the Socios Car Club Yuba City C.C.
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 02:35 PM~9804341
> *new 4 da 08
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres the pic? I want to see?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:13 AM~9812561
> *any hop rules???
> *


We'll post them up pretty soon and payout *$$$$$$*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Jay Jensid and Mark :wave:


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

Whats up my SOCIOS


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 29 2008, 06:29 PM~9816284
> *We'll post them up pretty soon and payout $$$$$$
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Geno from Geno's engraving gave this beer bottle :biggrin: 







































is a bud beer bottle, it still has da beer inside :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 29 2008, 11:27 PM~9819329
> *Geno from Geno's engraving gave this beer bottle  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Gino is cool people. I hope he makes it out to our show.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 29 2008, 10:27 PM~9819329
> *Geno from Geno's engraving gave this beer bottle  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED? 95820 LOL 
THAT'S TIGHT BRO.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I might add them 2 my mini mall :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Jan 29 2008, 06:39 PM~9817015
> *Whats up my SOCIOS
> *


What up Jay just go 2 photo bucket 2 minimize the picture 4 your avitar


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 30 2008, 06:41 PM~9825787
> *What up Jay just go 2 photo bucket 2 minimize the picture 4 your avitar
> *




where's da flyer? how did it go in Yuba?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2008, 10:33 PM~9828547
> *where's da flyer? how did it go in Yuba?
> *


We're still working on the flyer .Hopefully it will be done by this weekend. Yuba City went well , call up Adrian when you get a chance and he'll let you know


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 31 2008, 09:26 AM~9830600
> *We're still working on the flyer .Hopefully it will be done by this weekend. Yuba City went well , call up Adrian when you get a chance and he'll let you know
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 28 2008, 01:29 PM~9804276
> *18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. </span>[/u]* The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.*  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 28 2008, 02:29 PM~9804276
> *18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. </span>[/u]* The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.*  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Raul , Anthony from Stockton did not end up sending his bike I guess we'll take it on the next trip


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 4 2008, 09:16 AM~9860808
> *Raul ,  Anthony from Stockton did not end up sending his bike I guess we'll take it on the next trip
> *




flyer?? :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 4 2008, 08:22 AM~9860843
> *flyer??  :biggrin:
> *



I know :angry: Ya mero


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 4 2008, 09:39 AM~9860949
> *I know  :angry:  Ya mero
> *



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 4 2008, 09:16 AM~9860808
> *Raul ,  Anthony from Stockton did not end up sending his bike I guess we'll take it on the next trip
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2008, 11:34 AM~9861694
> *
> *




no llores :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

My car might be done this summer


----------



## mNg"s86cutt (Jan 11, 2008)

u know that mark and family will be there 2 support the stockton chapter :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> u know that mark and family will be there 2 support the stockton chapter :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> [/b]


  cool


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 4 2008, 08:45 PM~9865907
> *My car might be done this summer
> *




pues ya era hora :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> u know that mark and family will be there 2 support the stockton chapter :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> [/b]


 :wave: Welcome to layitlow.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any word on da sweaters?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE THERE.......TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Feb 5 2008, 08:24 AM~9868892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called you on the phone check your message :tongue:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 5 2008, 03:16 PM~9871028
> *BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE THERE.......TTT
> *




thanks 4 da support


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 5 2008, 10:19 AM~9869574
> *
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 5 2008, 10:32 PM~9875324
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 5 2008, 09:48 PM~9874342
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> I called you on the phone check your message :tongue:
> *





r my sweaters in yet  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 6 2008, 09:35 AM~9877411
> *r my sweaters in yet    :biggrin:
> *


not yet  he's placing the order on friday :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 6 2008, 10:16 PM~9883140
> *not yet   he's placing the order on friday :biggrin:
> *



is it friday yet :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 7 2008, 12:28 PM~9887224
> *is it friday yet  :biggrin:
> *


"That's what I'm talk'n about homie............ :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 7 2008, 12:28 PM~9887224
> *is it friday yet  :biggrin:
> *


Today is finally Friday but not 4 me today is my thursday


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 7 2008, 11:12 PM~9892528
> *"That's what I'm talk'n about homie............ :thumbsup:  :yessad:
> *




:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 8 2008, 08:58 AM~9894310
> *Today is finally Friday but not 4 me today is my thursday
> *




work owned :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 8 2008, 08:05 AM~9894359
> *:biggrin:
> work owned  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


TTT ANYWAYS YOUR FRIDAY WILL BE HERE......


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Feb 8 2008, 08:05 AM~9894359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 8 2008, 06:40 PM~9898744
> *No work no eat
> tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


You got to do what you got to do to survive homie.....Work is Work.....Peace out....  :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE THE IMPALAS MAGAZINES IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA JUST GIVE ME A CALL! 
I CAN MEET YOU SOMEWHERE OR COME TO YOU! HIT ME UP THE #'S ON MY SIG BELOW......... $6 EACH I HAVE BOTH COVERS.. :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 8 2008, 11:13 PM~9900692
> *You got to do what you got to do to survive homie.....Work is Work.....Peace out....   :biggrin:
> *


The thing I like though is that I have Mondays off so when alot of people go back to work I can still get things done on a Monday since places arn't closed for the weekend  ah shit the next 2 Mondays are Holidays  but not 4 me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 9 2008, 08:13 AM~9901759
> *The thing I like though is that I have Mondays off so when alot of people go back to work I can still get things done on a Monday since places arn't closed for the weekend   ah shit the next 2 Mondays are Holidays   but not 4 me :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I know that sucks everything is closed the next two mondays, even the kids are home from school you know what that means babysitters on my part.......Anyways have a good weekend. I'm hoping to hit the Autorama Sunday....peace....


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 9 2008, 10:38 AM~9902320
> *I know that sucks everything is closed the next two mondays, even the kids are home from school you know what that means babysitters on my part.......Anyways have a good weekend. I'm hoping to hit the Autorama Sunday....peace....
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 28 2008, 02:29 PM~9804276
> *18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. </span>[/u]* The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.*  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:guns: :loco:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

raza i need a little mazda 86 to 89 king cab


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 10 2008, 09:44 PM~9912695
> *raza i need a little mazda 86 to 89 king cab
> *


CALL THIS DUDE. HE OWNS A TOW YARD NEXT TO MY OLD JOB IN ROSEVILLE. THERES A MAZDA THERE ITS A BUCKET BUT NEEDS TO HAVE ALL THE SMOG SHIT PUT BACK ON. HELL TAKE 500 FOR IT. HE HAS HELLA BUCKETS LESS THAN A GEE THAT YOU CAN FIX. I FORGOT DUDES NAME.

916-774-6569


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 10 2008, 11:07 PM~9913503
> *CALL THIS DUDE. HE OWNS A TOW YARD NEXT TO MY OLD JOB IN ROSEVILLE. THERES A MAZDA THERE ITS A BUCKET BUT NEEDS TO HAVE ALL THE SMOG SHIT PUT BACK ON. HELL TAKE 500 FOR IT. HE HAS HELLA BUCKETS LESS THAN A GEE THAT YOU CAN FIX. I FORGOT DUDES NAME.
> 
> 916-774-6569
> *



thankssssssssssssss


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 28 2008, 10:07 AM~9801995
> *There's still plenty of time I'm sure Raul wouldn't mind if you stay at his house :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Whats up fam... 3 more months.... :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Feb 11 2008, 03:14 PM~9917599
> *Whats up fam... 3 more months.... :0  :0
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

WHATS UP GUYS? DID YOU GUYS SEE THAT THERE IS GOING TO BE A SHOPW IN RIO LINDA ON MARCH 15TH?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


SOCIOS check this out n help out


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391504


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@Feb 11 2008, 04:26 PM~9918677
> *WHATS UP GUYS? DID YOU GUYS SEE THAT THERE IS GOING TO BE A SHOPW IN RIO LINDA ON MARCH 15TH?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Feb 11 2008, 02:14 PM~9917599
> *Whats up fam... 3 more months.... :0  :0
> *


 hno: The bike frame is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ARE YOU GUYS GONNA SELL SHIRTS THERE...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 12 2008, 08:53 PM~9929383
> *ARE YOU GUYS GONNA SELL SHIRTS THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro our dark room just got brighter :nicoderm:  But yeah we'll be selling our annual shirts


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz happening *SOCIOS*


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: WHATS UP GUYS?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 12 2008, 08:53 PM~9929383
> *ARE YOU GUYS GONNA SELL SHIRTS THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nicoderm:   
DAM I THOUGHT THAT WAS A WORK PROJECT VEST!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 12 2008, 09:53 PM~9929383
> *ARE YOU GUYS GONNA SELL SHIRTS THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Whats up homie.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 12 2008, 10:53 PM~9929383
> *ARE YOU GUYS GONNA SELL SHIRTS THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that picture...pinche lobster :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. [/u][/b] The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each. There is no limit on the raffle tickets. *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.* <span style=\'color:red\'>In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off. If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask. [/SIZE]








[/quote]


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

whats up homies


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> 18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. [/u][/b] The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each. There is no limit on the raffle tickets. *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.* <span style=\'color:red\'>In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off. If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask. [/SIZE]


[/quote]
tt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> 18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. [/u][/b] The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each. There is no limit on the raffle tickets. *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.* <span style=\'color:red\'>In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off. If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask. [/SIZE]


[/quote]


I already got like 20 tickets :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 14 2008, 08:36 PM~9946470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Chris,
I just want to say thank you for such a great job! :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

I already got like 20 tickets :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:nono: Our members can't enter the raffle sorry Jesse


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 9 2008, 11:48 PM~9654902
> *18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. </span>[/u]* The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.*  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeee


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 14 2008, 08:36 PM~9946470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Flyer looks good  thanks chris


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Feb 14 2008, 09:38 PM~9946484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No Problem...... uffin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: THE FLYERS LOOK GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> I already got like 20 tickets :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:nono: Our members can't enter the raffle sorry Jesse 
[/quote]



DOES MY KIDS N WIFE COUNT? :biggrin: 



FLYER LOOKS GREAT


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 14 2008, 08:36 PM~9946470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks chingon


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 14 2008, 08:36 PM~9946470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is what Im talking about................TTT............hell yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TO THE MUTHFUCKING TOP....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> :nono: Our members can't enter the raffle sorry Jesse


DOES MY KIDS N WIFE COUNT? :biggrin: 
FLYER LOOKS GREAT 
[/quote]
yes they do fucktart ---just give the tickets to me and if i win --i will let you borrow it  


cause i really do need that trailer


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 14 2008, 09:05 PM~9946722
> *niceeeeee
> *



Whats up Benny, are you back... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> DOES MY KIDS N WIFE COUNT? :biggrin:
> FLYER LOOKS GREAT


yes they do fucktart ---just give the tickets to me and if i win --i will let you borrow it  
cause i really do need that trailer
[/quote]

:wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 15 2008, 10:04 PM~9953939
> *Whats up Benny, are you back... :biggrin:
> *


qvo lis and fam yuppp been back for a while gettin ready to go back soon again :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> DOES MY KIDS N WIFE COUNT? :biggrin:
> FLYER LOOKS GREAT


yes they do fucktart ---just give the tickets to me and if i win --i will let you borrow it  
cause i really do need that trailer
[/quote]



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

ok buy $200.00 worth of tickets n if u win i'll pay my half


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat up socios, how you all doing?... As I see things, you all are doing just fine, nice cars.... all over car shows up north,............. and as an X-Yuba City resident, I've missed goning to all the car shows up there in the SAC TOWN AREA, Well I hope I can make it to one of your shows in the near future, and good luck with your next show,... peace!!!!

KEEP UP THE NICE WORK!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 16 2008, 01:45 AM~9956171
> *Wat up socios, how you all doing?... As I see things, you all are doing just fine,  nice cars.... all over car shows up north,............. and as an  X-Yuba City resident, I've missed goning to all the car shows up there in the SAC TOWN AREA, Well I hope I can make it to one of your shows in the near future, and good luck with your next show,... peace!!!!
> 
> KEEP UP THE NICE WORK!!!!
> ...



Thanks 4 the possitive feed back and yeah we hope you can make it 2 our show this year


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE? I WILL BE BY TODAY TO DROP THOSE FLYERS OFF.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@Feb 16 2008, 07:21 AM~9956747
> *WHATS UP HOMIE? I WILL BE BY TODAY TO DROP THOSE FLYERS OFF.
> *


Cool i'll see you later today


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 16 2008, 09:25 AM~9956757
> *Cool i'll see you later today
> *


 :wave: sell me some tickets n if i win i take my ride over next time :biggrin: sup SOCIOS :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 16 2008, 07:36 AM~9956784
> *:wave: sell me some tickets  n if i win i take  my  ride over  next  time  :biggrin:  sup SOCIOS  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Tell some of your Uce members from Sacramento 2 buy your tickets 4 you :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

single and double again for the hop?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 16 2008, 09:24 PM~9960698
> *single and double again for the hop?
> *



YUP!!

I know I will be seeing you this year...right... :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT! ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW.... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 17 2008, 12:15 AM~9961600
> *CAN'T WAIT! ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW.... :thumbsup:
> *


*And free admission 2 all spectators so bring out the family 2 the show :biggrin: *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 17 2008, 06:27 AM~9962142
> *And free admission 2 all spectators so bring out the family 2 the show :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU SAY FREE? MAN, YOU CAN'T BEAT THAT WITH A STICK! :twak: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 16 2008, 10:55 PM~9960902
> *YUP!!
> 
> I know I will be seeing you this year...right... :0
> *


hopefully as long as the car is in 1 piece :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

can we get an invite out there. we want to come back and tear some more bumper it was fun last year


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 18 2008, 09:13 AM~9970178
> *can we get an invite out there. we want to come back and tear some more bumper it was fun last year
> *


Hell yeah homies, you guys are invited out here 2 our show  Hope 2 see you guys out here May 25th


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Feb 15 2008, 09:23 AM~9949230
> *This is what Im talking about................TTT............hell  yeah!!!!!!!!
> *


ttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

who went 2 da picnic yesterday?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 18 2008, 02:24 PM~9972048
> *who went 2 da picnic yesterday?
> *


I was there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 18 2008, 08:09 PM~9974232
> *I was there
> *



i was calling u :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 18 2008, 09:45 PM~9976057
> *i was calling u  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I know then I would call you back and you wouldn't answer :angry: :biggrin: Se me hace que querias que escuchara la rola que tienes en tu answering service


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin: so how wuz da picnic? did u get da sweaters in?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2008, 07:52 AM~9977749
> *:biggrin:  so how wuz da picnic? did u get da sweaters in?
> *


The picnic was hella cool y los sweaters pues this weekend  and the shirts also


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 19 2008, 09:30 PM~9983797
> *The picnic was hella cool  y los sweaters pues this weekend  and the shirts also
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 19 2008, 10:30 PM~9983797
> *The picnic was hella cool  y los sweaters pues this weekend  and the shirts also
> *




OK OK


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

One of the items will be an *18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. * The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each. There is no limit on the raffle tickets. *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.* In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off. If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask. [/SIZE]


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 21 2008, 08:08 AM~9994510
> *One of the items will be an 18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER.  The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.    [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


Im in on this one!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*4 THE SOCIOS*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Feb 21 2008, 01:23 PM~9996794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

HOPE SOCIOS CAN MAKE IT OUT TO KING OF CALI THIS YEAR
























BRING YOUR FAMS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ok buy $200.00 worth of tickets n if u win i'll pay my half 
[/quote]


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

since we are on page 14












just being a fool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 22 2008, 07:11 PM~10007605
> *since we are on page 14
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I POSTED THAT IN OFF TOPIC


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 22 2008, 07:37 PM~10007750
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I POSTED THAT IN OFF TOPIC
> *


i know ----i went looking for it


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Today should be the day Bejeweled hno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS UP GABE?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Feb 23 2008, 07:16 AM~10010970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda Danny :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 23 2008, 08:16 AM~10010970
> *Today should be the day Bejeweled hno:
> *




:uh: :uh: 



divorses ur ass :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

WHATS UP SOCIOS , DESTINATION ,SACRA CALIFAS ,WILL BE THERE ALWAYS GOOD SHOW , AN SPECTATORS , ARE FREE , SHIT CANT GO WRONG ,THERE , AN THAT TRAILOR LOOKS NICE ,


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 23 2008, 05:14 PM~10013823
> *Ok nevermind maybe tomorrow
> que onda Danny :biggrin:
> *



YUP, today is the day.

Bejeweled just got a sister. Check out my new project... :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 21 2008, 09:08 AM~9994510
> *One of the items will be an 18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER.  The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.    [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 24 2008, 08:20 PM~10020724
> *YUP, today is the day.
> 
> Bejeweled just got a sister. Check out my new project... :cheesy:
> ...




FELICIDADES


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10022295
> *FELICIDADES
> *



Buenos dias!!!
GRACIAS. :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 25 2008, 08:40 AM~10023886
> *Buenos dias!!!
> GRACIAS. :cheesy:
> *



buenos dias, so let's have a race wit da projects


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*Q-Vo SOCIOS Familia. How are we gonna get the trailer out to Tejas they wont let us bring it on the plane.lol!!
I Hope you guys have a GREAT turn out like last year wish we could make it out there this year but not able to have alot going on out here this year .but we will buy some tickets either way.who knows the new home may be in Tejas. 
alratos
Joe*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Feb 25 2008, 09:28 AM~10024110
> *Q-Vo SOCIOS Familia. How are we gonna get the trailer out to Tejas they wont let us bring it on the plane.lol!!
> I Hope  you guys have a GREAT turn out like last year wish we could make it out there this year but not able to have alot going on out here this year .but  we will buy some tickets either way.who knows the new home may be in Tejas.
> alratos
> ...





q vo Joe, if u win I'll save da trailer 4 u


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

sup socios LUXURIOUS C.C ready to hit ur show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

don't forget 2 help 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391504


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO+Feb 25 2008, 08:28 AM~10024110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 24 2008, 08:20 PM~10020724
> *YUP, today is the day.
> 
> Bejeweled just got a sister. Check out my new project... :cheesy:
> ...



Nice!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin: Hope i can make it heard its a good show :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: YES IT IS :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2008, 07:50 AM~10023932
> *buenos dias, so let's have a race wit da projects
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 26 2008, 10:39 PM~10039463
> *:0
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IF ANYONE NEEDS COILS I GOT BRAND NEW PRECUTS FOR 70 BONES. I WANT CHROME ONES. BOUGHT THEM FOR A BILL.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GROUNDSHAKER_@Feb 26 2008, 01:02 AM~10032233
> *uffin:  uffin: Hope i can make it heard its a good show :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 25 2008, 10:28 AM~10024456
> *sup socios LUXURIOUS C.C ready to hit ur show
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2008, 12:01 PM~10050534
> *
> *



wuz up Raul, let's go 2 phoenix this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 24 2008, 08:20 PM~10020724
> *YUP, today is the day.
> 
> Bejeweled just got a sister. Check out my new project... :cheesy:
> ...


 :0 nice --i like it


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 28 2008, 10:39 PM~10055436
> *:thumbsup:
> *




wuz up G c u in Phoenix this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 28 2008, 03:05 PM~10051848
> *wuz up Raul, let's go 2 phoenix this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: Its my dads bday this weekend.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 29 2008, 11:05 AM~10058203
> *:nosad: Its my dads bday this weekend.
> *





:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 29 2008, 10:05 AM~10058203
> *:nosad: Its my dads bday this weekend.
> *


What time's the Fiesta :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 29 2008, 07:10 PM~10061208
> *What time's the Fiesta :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: When ever people start showing up?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 12:40 AM~10063556
> *:dunno: When ever people start showing up?
> *


Orale is your neighbor invited :nicoderm:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE WHATCHA DOIN!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT sell me that trailer Gabe!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 3 2008, 08:20 AM~10076121
> *TTT sell me that trailer Gabe!!
> *


 :nono: Sorry Noel can't do it :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 29 2008, 10:05 AM~10058203
> *:nosad: Its my dads bday this weekend.
> *



Hey, :angry: where is my invitation!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 21 2008, 09:08 AM~9994510
> *One of the items will be an 18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER.  The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.    [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 4 2008, 10:41 AM~10085461
> *Hey,  :angry:  where is my invitation!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 4 2008, 09:41 AM~10085461
> *Hey,  :angry:  where is my invitation!
> *


The weekend already past :loco:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:roflmao: :twak: :wave: :happysad: :tongue:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo RAZA, where is every body?


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 17 2008, 11:46 AM~9962927
> *hopefully as long as the car is in 1 piece :biggrin:
> *


i hope you make it out there team allstars got somethung for all of team black magic were coming for sure


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

Whats up Lissette 
you know Destination will be there but whats up with a booth for the music. Jojo and i need the hook up on a good spot like last year . Call us you have the number.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Mar 5 2008, 08:21 AM~10093882
> *i hope you make it out there team allstars got somethung for all of team black magic were coming for sure
> *



Damn it!!! :cheesy: 


Hopefully we get some more hoppers this year, so we can add more money for the pay out.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Feb 16 2008, 09:24 PM~9960698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hno: :angel: :wow:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 50 BOMBA_@Mar 5 2008, 05:01 PM~10097881
> *Whats up Lissette
> you know Destination will be there but whats up with a booth for the music. Jojo and i need the hook up on a good spot like last year . Call us you have the number.
> *



Hey Rachel you are finally on. :cheesy: 
Ofcourse, why are you asking such a question.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 5 2008, 05:25 PM~10098103
> *:wave:
> *



Que dices Bigshod... :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 5 2008, 08:54 PM~10099806
> *Que dices Bigshod... :cheesy:
> *


WUTS THE HAPS HOMEGIRL....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 5 2008, 08:20 PM~10100062
> *WUTS THE HAPS HOMEGIRL....
> *



Nada, aqui nomas should be doing my homework pero no quiero... :no: 

How you been?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NOTHING BT GOOD VIBES IN HERE.  HAVE A FEELING ITS GONNA B A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 6 2008, 12:03 AM~10101760
> *NOTHING BT GOOD VIBES IN HERE.  HAVE A FEELING ITS GONNA B A GOOD SHOW.
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Mar 6 2008, 11:07 AM~10104796
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 7 2008, 08:19 AM~10111680
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 5 2008, 07:42 PM~10099672
> *Damn it!!! :cheesy:
> Hopefully we get some more hoppers this year, so we can add more money for the pay out.
> *


WHATS UP SOCIOS, IS DEL TORO HYDRAULICS WELCOME TO YOUR HOPPING 
COMPETITION?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 7 2008, 09:28 AM~10112632
> *WHATS UP SOCIOS, IS DEL TORO HYDRAULICS WELCOME TO YOUR HOPPNIG
> COMPETITION?
> *


Del Toro Hydraulics is definately welcomed to our event


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 7 2008, 09:28 AM~10112632
> *WHATS UP SOCIOS, IS DEL TORO HYDRAULICS WELCOME TO YOUR HOPPNIG
> COMPETITION?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nme1+Mar 7 2008, 09:28 AM~10112632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
I can't wiat for this year... :cheesy:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

COMING SOON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Mar 8 2008, 08:53 PM~10123831
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:0 you got it back


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

luxurious will be there :biggrin: 84cutty will cover ur show and givin all pics to streetlow magazine :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 8 2008, 11:27 PM~10124631
> *luxurious will be there :biggrin: 84cutty will cover ur show and givin all pics to streetlow magazine :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 8 2008, 11:27 PM~10124631
> *luxurious will be there :biggrin: 84cutty will cover ur show and givin all pics to streetlow magazine :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2008, 10:20 AM~10133735
> *:biggrin:
> *


So I guess you made it home ok


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 10 2008, 08:26 PM~10138286
> *So I guess you made it home ok
> *



yes did u get my message?


check it out


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2008, 08:57 PM~10139533
> *yes did u get my massage?
> check it out
> 
> ...


Looks good What massage  :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

OFF TO CHROME SHOP...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 10 2008, 10:19 PM~10140244
> *OFF TO CHROME SHOP...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 10 2008, 10:09 PM~10139694
> *Looks good What massage   :biggrin:
> *




ya me chingastes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 21 2008, 09:08 AM~9994510
> *One of the items will be an 18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER.  The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.    [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 09:11 AM~10141791
> *:biggrin:
> *




Q VO RAUL


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 11 2008, 07:18 AM~10141509
> *ya me chingastes  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

HI.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 10 2008, 11:19 PM~10140244
> *OFF TO CHROME SHOP...
> 
> 
> ...


shits gonna be lookin nice!! when you ride gonna be back homie??get at me peace.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 11 2008, 01:05 PM~10143248
> *Q VO RAUL
> *


I cant wait for this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 10 2008, 10:19 PM~10140244
> *OFF TO CHROME SHOP...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey scott how much is it going 2 cost 2 get that chromed out and where?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2008, 12:44 AM~10149105
> *I cant wait for this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 11:44 PM~10149105
> *I cant wait for this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: are you going out there on Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 13 2008, 06:58 AM~10157981
> *hno:  hno: are you going out there on Saturday or Sunday?
> *


Saturday for the BBQ. I wonder what were having? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2008, 10:40 AM~10159303
> *Saturday for the BBQ. I wonder what were having?  :dunno:
> *



carne asada,ribs,beans,rice,salsa n chiken while supplies last :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

WHATS NEW OUT THERE PEOPLE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 13 2008, 11:39 AM~10160069
> *WHATS NEW OUT THERE PEOPLE
> *


Mira, mira quien es....What club are you from... :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: 


Que dices Vic... :cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2008, 02:27 PM~10159563
> *carne asada,ribs,beans,rice,salsa n chiken while supplies last  :biggrin:
> *


  wish i could make it out there


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Mar 13 2008, 03:12 PM~10161497
> *  wish i could make it out there
> *


When do you have vacation..


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 13 2008, 11:39 AM~10160069
> *WHATS NEW OUT THERE PEOPLE
> *


 :wave: Hope the meeting wasn't 2 boring


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Mar 13 2008, 11:27 AM~10159563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 12 2008, 06:59 AM~10149885
> *Hey scott how much is it going 2 cost 2 get that chromed out and where?
> *


450 big rich


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 13 2008, 07:20 PM~10161553
> *When do you have vacation..
> *


  i can take vacation sometime in the near future. Only problem is that it has to be approved and right now it might get shot down :guns:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Mar 14 2008, 05:07 AM~10165610
> * i can take vacation sometime in the near future. Only problem is that it has to be approved and right now it might get shot down :guns:
> *


Shoot back :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 14 2008, 10:07 AM~10165896
> *Shoot back :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


  I am out gunned right now


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

You got our support out here in cali  We'll send in the Battalion :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 14 2008, 10:12 AM~10165918
> *You got our support out here in cali   We'll send in the Battalion :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Yes sir general


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79+Mar 13 2008, 11:39 AM~10160069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 13 2008, 08:12 PM~10162798
> *:wave: Hope the meeting wasn't 2 boring
> *


EVERYTHING WAS COOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

WORKING TOGETHER WE ALL COULD HELP A GOOD CAUSE THE CRUZIN FOR JESUS CAR CLUB HAS OPENED A NEW CHURCH ORPHANAGE AND MENS HOME IN TIJUANA LETS ALL PITCH IN AND GIVE WHAT WE CAN A JACKET ,SWEATER,A NEW TOY WE .MYSELF AND EL RAIDER ARE LOOKING FOR A DROP OFF SPOT TO TAKE THESE ITEMS EVEN A CAN OF FOOD WOULD HELP EL RAIDER HAS EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE THIS STUFF TO HAND DELIVER TO THE CRUISERS AT THE CAR SHOW IN TIJUANA THATS OUR BROTHERS,OUR SISTERS,OUR GRANDMAS,GRANDPAS,OUR MOTHERS,FATHERS,NIECES ,NEPHEWS, EVERY CLUB THAT CONTRIBUTES THEIR CLUB NAME WILL BE PLACED ON THE PLAQUE THAT I WILL ASK THE CRUISERS TO PLACE OVER THERE I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO ASK THAT WE AS BROTHAS PITCH IN TO COVER EL RAIDERS GAS HE OFFERED BUT BY DELIVERING FOR US HE IS REPRESENTING US THE CLUBS LETS DO THIS TOGETHER BROTHAS UNITED THE CAR SHOW IS MARCH 29TH MORELOS PARK IN TIJUANA SHOWING UP AND SUPPORTING THE SHOW HELPS BROTHAS 

THANK YOU AGAIN DAVID LOPEZ

If anybody wants 2 help, bring ur donations this Sunday 2 da Streetlow show n drop it off at da YAYA'S booth  thanks!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 14 2008, 10:46 AM~10167845
> *EVERYTHING WAS COOL
> *


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 15 2008, 06:00 PM~10176499
> *
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 18 2008, 08:36 AM~10196114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2008, 08:38 AM~10196127
> *:nicoderm:
> *



q vo Raul thanks 4 coming out, post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 18 2008, 07:36 AM~10196114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get introuble after this pic :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 18 2008, 07:36 AM~10196114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 18 2008, 09:19 PM~10202155
> *Did you get introuble after this pic :biggrin:
> *





:no: :no:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 19 2008, 07:22 AM~10204446
> *:no:  :no:
> *


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 18 2008, 07:36 AM~10196114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey jesse & family gracias for bbq it was good and also for having us at your home. damm where was I for this pict? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Mar 19 2008, 10:43 AM~10205566
> *hey jesse & family gracias for bbq it was good and also for having us at your home. damm where was I  for this pict? :biggrin:
> *



no thank u homie i wish we all could of had more time 2 kick it  next time maybe 4 da show in monterey 7/20/08 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 13 2008, 12:39 PM~10160069
> *WHATS NEW OUT THERE PEOPLE
> *


NO MAMES. VA EL TRABAJO SOBRE TU MONTE BUEY. :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 19 2008, 11:47 AM~10206644
> *NO MAMES. VA EL TRABAJO SOBRE TU MONTE BUEY.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz up SOCIOS :wave:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 19 2008, 09:54 AM~10205631
> *no thank u homie i wish we all could of had more time 2 kick it    next time maybe 4 da show in monterey 7/20/08  :biggrin:
> *


hell all yeah if can I'll be there  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

In addition to the trailer were raffling off were also going to raffle off a lowrider bike. :biggrin: Its all most ready. Just wrapping up the body work and getting it ready for paint.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2008, 10:34 PM~10232637
> *In addition to the trailer were raffling off were also going to raffle off a lowrider bike.  :biggrin:  Its all most ready. Just wrapping up the body work and getting it ready for paint.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Homegirl Lisette, it was great seeing you in Salinas, and I hope you're feeling better, I think U got me sick!! hahaa  :angel: I can't wait for this one!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2008, 10:34 PM~10232637
> *In addition to the trailer were raffling off were also going to raffle off a lowrider bike.  :biggrin:  Its all most ready. Just wrapping up the body work and getting it ready for paint.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2008, 09:34 PM~10232637
> *In addition to the trailer were raffling off were also going to raffle off a lowrider bike.  :biggrin:  Its all most ready. Just wrapping up the body work and getting it ready for paint.
> 
> 
> ...


   raul :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

low vintage will out supporting Socios


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 24 2008, 05:20 PM~10245789
> *low vintage will out supporting Socios
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 24 2008, 06:20 PM~10245789
> *low vintage will out supporting Socios
> *



SOCIOS will b supporting LOW VINTAGE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 23 2008, 07:46 PM~10238428
> *Homegirl Lisette, it was great seeing you in Salinas, and I hope you're feeling better, I think U got me sick!! hahaa   :angel: I can't wait for this one!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: :wave: Hola Mujer! Are you serious, I am just getting over what ever I had, I didn't even have a chance to go to the doctors, I have been so busy. I really hope you can make it, you will have a good time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 25 2008, 08:34 PM~10256681
> *:happysad:  :wave: Hola Mujer! Are you serious, I am just getting over what ever I had, I didn't even have a chance to go to the doctors, I have been so busy.  I really hope you can make it, you will have a good time.
> *



I'm glad you're better!! We're still kinda gettting over it, but mostly over it.

As far as the show, we're planning on it :cheesy:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2008, 09:34 PM~10232637
> *In addition to the trailer were raffling off were also going to raffle off a lowrider bike.  :biggrin:  Its all most ready. Just wrapping up the body work and getting it ready for paint.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 19 2008, 01:47 PM~10206644
> *NO MAMES. VA EL TRABAJO SOBRE TU MONTE BUEY.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: CALMATE PINCHE PERICO :uh: :biggrin: WHATS UP SCOTTY


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Whats Cracken Fool's 

LoL LOL 

Can't wait tell the Show.

The One Your Mother Warned You About!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Mar 26 2008, 06:53 PM~10263377
> *Whats Cracken Fool's
> 
> LoL LOL
> ...




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Mar 26 2008, 06:53 PM~10263377
> *Whats Cracken Fool's
> 
> LoL LOL
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 26 2008, 10:27 AM~10260012
> *I'm glad you're better!!  We're still kinda gettting over it, but mostly over it.
> 
> As far as the show, we're planning on it :cheesy:
> *



Thanks!
Aww, how cute both of you being sick at the same time... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS come out n support


THIS IS THE OFFICIAL CAR WASH:
FRI MAR.28TH 10:00AM 

ACROSS FROM THE FRUITRIDGE COMMUNITY CENTER ON FRUITRIDGE RD 


LUBE XPRESS & SMOG
3981 FRUITRIDGE RD. SAC, CA 95820
COME ON OUT TO SUPPORT!
10:00AM TILL DARK





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397918


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 28 2008, 08:28 AM~10275679
> *SOCIOS come out n support
> THIS IS THE OFFICIAL CAR WASH:
> FRI MAR.28TH 10:00AM
> ...



Will try n make it.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

ATTN: Home Boy's and All the Lady's

My local I Hop is having it first Car Show of the Year this Saterday and I am hopping to see some of your Bad ass Rides out there??? There is going to be a Free Bounce House for the Kids and lots to do. I know I'm getting this up real late but I would appreciate It If some of you would make it to This Show. I, my self have always tryed to make as many shows as I possible. Because, I love to share my love of the Low Rider Life Style with ever one and let them see that we are all just alot of Guys and Lady that love to show and Cruisee our Rids.
This is I Hop's Address: 
I Hop
1310 Franklin Rd
Yuba City, CA 95993
Phone: (530) 755-0850
The Hop is right off H.W 99 as you come into Yuba City Ca. It's at the corner of H.W 99 and Franklin.
If you have any Questions please call me @ 530-415-6969.

Thank For Your Suport,
Larry Barcellus
Socios Car Club
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 28 2008, 08:28 AM~10275679
> *SOCIOS come out n support
> THIS IS THE OFFICIAL CAR WASH:
> FRI MAR.28TH 10:00AM
> ...


THANKS BRO!


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

WHTAS THE RULES FOR THE HOP :cheesy:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 21 2008, 09:08 AM~9994510
> *One of the items will be an 18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER.  The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.    [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Mar 28 2008, 10:23 PM~10281955
> *ATTN: Home Boy's and All the Lady's
> 
> My local I Hop is having it first Car Show of the Year this Saterday and I am hopping to see some of your Bad ass Rides out there??? There is going to be a Free Bounce House for the Kids and lots to do. I know I'm getting this up real late but I would appreciate It If some of you would make it to This Show. I, my self have always tryed to make as many shows as I possible. Because, I love to share my love of the Low Rider Life Style with ever one and let them see that we are all just alot of Guys and Lady that love to show and Cruisee our Rids.
> ...


Is this going 2 be an on going event through out the summer :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's going on SOCIOS


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 1 2008, 10:00 AM~10306788
> *wut's going on SOCIOS
> *



How are you doing Jesse...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Mar 29 2008, 06:57 AM~10282861
> *WHTAS THE RULES FOR THE HOP :cheesy:
> *


We will post them soon


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 1 2008, 01:28 PM~10308434
> *How are you doing Jesse...
> *



yo bien y tu? who's going 2 Vallego this sun?


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 2 2008, 08:54 AM~10315377
> *yo bien y tu? who's going 2 Vallego this sun?
> *


I am doing good, I just registered my 62 and got my plates today... :cheesy: I am ready to go... :cheesy:  

I don't know who is going to Vallego yet :nosad:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 2 2008, 07:54 AM~10315377
> *yo bien y tu? who's going 2 Vallego this sun?
> *


Adrian 
Luis 
Art 
Wilson
so far that I know of


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD SOCIOS! :thumbsup:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Mar 5 2008, 09:21 AM~10093882
> *i hope you make it out there team allstars got somethung for all of team black magic were coming for sure
> *


ohh no not the junkyard warriors


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 2 2008, 08:19 PM~10321777
> *Adrian
> Luis
> Art
> ...


nacho and my self


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Apr 2 2008, 04:08 PM~10318958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: uffin: I'm taking Carlo's bike


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian+Apr 3 2008, 09:48 AM~10325342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Zapp instead of too short :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

* ====PAYOUT FOR THE HOP====

3 CARS MAKE A CATEGORY SOCIOS WILL PUT UP $100.00 FOR THE FIRST 3 CARS PER CATEGORY SINGLE, DOUBLE AND DANCER. ANY ADDITIONAL CARS THAT PARTICIPATE IN A CATEGORY WILL BE ADDED TO THE POT.


Just a reminder, all hoppers are welcomed to participate in the CAR TRAILER raffle, first ticket is $5.00. So if you brake something, it’s okay you might win a trailer.. :cheesy: LOL

If anyone has any questions please don’t hesitate to ask.*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 4 2008, 01:44 PM~10335828
> *                      ====PAYOUT FOR THE HOP====
> 
> 3 CARS MAKE A CATEGORY SOCIOS WILL PUT UP $100.00 FOR THE FIRST 3 CARS PER CATEGORY SINGLE, DOUBLE AND DANCER. ANY ADDITIONAL CARS THAT PARTICIPATE IN A CATEGORY WILL BE ADDED TO THE POT.
> ...


*



:cheesy:*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats the entry?


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 4 2008, 12:44 PM~10335828
> *                      ====PAYOUT FOR THE HOP====
> 
> 3 CARS MAKE A CATEGORY SOCIOS WILL PUT UP $100.00 FOR THE FIRST 3 CARS PER CATEGORY SINGLE, DOUBLE AND DANCER. ANY ADDITIONAL CARS THAT PARTICIPATE IN A CATEGORY WILL BE ADDED TO THE POT.
> ...


*
I LIKE THOSE RULES. SWING WHAT YOU BRING. *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 4 2008, 03:03 PM~10336457
> *whats the entry?
> *


The entry is $40.00.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 4 2008, 03:41 PM~10336701
> *I LIKE THOSE RULES. SWING WHAT YOU BRING.
> *



:yes: :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 4 2008, 02:41 PM~10336701
> *I LIKE THOSE RULES. SWING WHAT YOU BRING.
> *


 :yes: Nice and simple


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

REMINDER FAMILY  SAVE THE DATE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Socios!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 4 2008, 06:09 PM~10337666
> *The entry is $40.00.
> *


SO DOES THE WINNER GET ALL ENTRY FEES OR JUST IF THERE ARE MORE THAN 3. SAY THERE IS 5 IN ONE CLASS. WOULD YOU GET 100 + 40X5 OR 100 + 40X2? JUST ASKING WITH ALL THE EXPENSES OF GETTING READY FOR A SHOW, PLUS GAS TO GET THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LAST YEAR IT WAS A REAL GOOD DAY..HOPPIN ITS THE SAME THIS YEAR OR BETTER!HIGH EXPECTATIONS 4RUM U GUYS!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 6 2008, 08:41 PM~10351041
> *Socios!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *







:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 5 2008, 03:35 PM~10342915
> *
> REMINDER FAMILY  SAVE THE DATE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 7 2008, 09:55 AM~10354629
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 6 2008, 09:34 PM~10351569
> *SO DOES THE WINNER GET ALL ENTRY FEES OR JUST IF THERE ARE MORE THAN 3. SAY THERE IS 5 IN ONE CLASS. WOULD YOU GET 100 + 40X5 OR 100 + 40X2?  JUST ASKING WITH ALL THE EXPENSES OF GETTING READY FOR A SHOW, PLUS GAS TO GET THERE.  :biggrin:
> *




I should of been more clear on my post. :biggrin: 

For each category SOCIOS will put up $100.00 plus all registration for that category goes to the pay out. 

For example:

Single Pump
$100.00 + what ever amount of registrations. Here is the math; if 5 cars participate the pay out will be $300.00. 5 x 40 = 200 + SOCIOS 100 = 300.00

* 1st place takes all money
2nd place gets a trophy 
3rd Thank you, see you next year.* 

If this is still confusion, please ask.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 7 2008, 12:06 PM~10355689
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *



q vo Serj, r u guys going 2 Sanbernadino this sun?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 7 2008, 12:06 PM~10355689
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *



q vo Serj, r u guys going 2 Sanbernadino this sun?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 7 2008, 12:34 PM~10355998
> *I should of been more clear on my post.  :biggrin:
> 
> For each category SOCIOS will put up $100.00 plus all registration for that category goes to the pay out.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 4 2008, 05:11 PM~10337675
> *:yes:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: WHAT'S UP LISSET, HOPE I'LL MAKE IT OUT THERE THIS YEAR AGAIN.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 7 2008, 12:34 PM~10355998
> *I should of been more clear on my post.  :biggrin:
> 
> For each category SOCIOS will put up $100.00 plus all registration for that category goes to the pay out.
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 7 2008, 12:34 PM~10355998
> *I should of been more clear on my post.  :biggrin:
> 
> For each category SOCIOS will put up $100.00 plus all registration for that category goes to the pay out.
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD I HOPE TO BE THERE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

One of the items will be an *18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER.* The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each. There is no limit on the raffle tickets. *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.* In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off. If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask. 








:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Just wondering if the pre-reg forms are out yet?


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 3 2008, 07:40 AM~10324312
> *ohh no not the junkyard warriors
> *


 This wuz last year
























see ya there


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Apr 7 2008, 10:55 PM~10361548
> *This wuz last year
> 
> 
> ...


WE CAN ALWAYS HOP BEFORE HAND SINCE I GUESS THE CUTLASS IS YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 7 2008, 09:08 PM~10360579
> *Just wondering if the pre-reg forms are out yet?
> *


No pre reg for the show. Just the day of show.


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 7 2008, 10:45 PM~10361781
> *WE CAN ALWAYS HOP BEFORE HAND SINCE I GUESS THE CUTLASS IS YOURS :biggrin:
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 7 2008, 11:45 PM~10361781
> *WE CAN ALWAYS HOP BEFORE HAND SINCE I GUESS THE CUTLASS IS YOURS :biggrin:
> *


ITS HIS ALL RIGHT AND HE COULD HIT HIS OWN SWITCH


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 3 2008, 08:40 AM~10324312
> *ohh no not the junkyard warriors
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

MAYBE WE GOTS TO BRING THIS ONE ALSO FROM SANTA MAIA LIMITED CHAPTER


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

UCE SAC TOWN


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 01:05 AM~10362057
> *No pre reg for the show. Just the day of show.
> *



right on raul :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 8 2008, 07:00 AM~10362942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in the big az


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

This weekend the Lowrider Bike that we will be raffling off at our show , will be going 2* Henry's Auto Body and Paint *in Tracy ,Ca We'll try 2 keep you updated on pics as time gets closer 2 the show


----------



## xtremedime (Jun 13, 2007)

Where can we get a copy of the reg form for the show and what time will awards be at. Kapital Kreations will be there as always. Please let me know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xtremedime_@Apr 9 2008, 09:17 AM~10371844
> *Where can we get a copy of the reg form for the show and what time will awards be at.  Kapital Kreations will be there as always.  Please let me know.
> *


We dont have any pre reg for our show. We do have plenty of room, more room then last year actually so we will be able to fit everyone in the same spot. No more grass area for anyone.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 9 2008, 08:40 AM~10371567
> *This weekend the Lowrider Bike that we will be raffling off at our show , will be going 2 Henry's Auto Body and Paint in Tracy ,Ca  We'll try 2 keep you updated on pics as time gets closer 2 the show
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

show is getting closer


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2008, 10:36 AM~10373012
> *show is getting closer
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xtremedime_@Apr 9 2008, 08:17 AM~10371844
> *Where can we get a copy of the reg form for the show and what time will awards be at.  Kapital Kreations will be there as always.  Please let me know.
> *


Right on Kapital Kreations has been supporting our shows since our 1st annual


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 9 2008, 05:30 PM~10376010
> *Right on Kapital Kreations has been supporting our shows since our 1st annual
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xtremedime (Jun 13, 2007)

Any time bro, luv the show and you guys are some of the nicest around and likewise have always supported us. Thanks again. Cya at the show.

Josh A
Club Sec
Kapital Kreations


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 9 2008, 05:27 PM~10375982
> *hno:  hno:
> *




:uh: :uh: why u scare little grasshopper :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Socios.... Da Dozierman jus want s to let ya'll know.....














I'll be at the show.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SINCE THEIR'S NO "GOLD RUSH TOUR" YET! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

I GUESS WE'LL HAVE TO HAVE A 4:20 CRUISE ON 4/20/08 AT W LAND PARK!
THAT'S WHERE I'LL BE AT 4:20.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2008, 04:34 PM~10400435
> *
> *


If you happen 2 go 2 Woodland today can you pick up the frame from Art


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Im wondering how long Im gonna stay with the frame....lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 13 2008, 06:44 AM~10403696
> *If you happen 2 go 2 Woodland today can you pick up the frame from Art
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Apr 13 2008, 04:56 PM~10406852
> *Im wondering how long Im gonna stay with the frame....lol
> *


Hopefully Gabe picks it up from you tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hotel info for people coming out of town.

The closest hotel is:

Fairfield Inn & Suites Sacramento Elk Grove
8058 Orchard Loop Lane
Elk Grove, CA 95624
1-916-681-5400

After that its:

Motel 6 Sacramento Southwest #1027
7780 Stockton Boulevard
SR 99 at Mack Road/Stockton Boulevard
Sacramento, CA, 95823
Phone: (916) 689-9141

Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
ELK GROVE
9175 W. STOCKTON BLVD. 
ELK GROVE, CA 95758 UNITED STATES 
Hotel Front Desk: 1-916-478-9000 

Please feel free to pm me with any questions about the show or any hotel info. I hope this all helps.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

WUTS THE CLASSES FOR THE SHOW????????CAN YOU POST UP PLEASE???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont have the list myself but I will get it posted for you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 13 2008, 09:29 PM~10409073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are working on the list this week, we are modifying our list (adding more classes :tongue: ) so as soon as we are done, we will post it.. :cheesy:


SHAUUUU!!! :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wats up SocioS :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 13 2008, 11:16 PM~10409822
> *We are working on the list this week, we are modifying our list (adding more classes :tongue: ) so as soon as we are done, we will post it.. :cheesy:
> SHAUUUU!!! :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

ill be there  its $25 for bikes ?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 14 2008, 11:54 AM~10413323
> *ill be there  its $25 for bikes ?
> *


Yup all registration is the the same but it's* FREE *for all spectators


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:58 PM~10413336
> *Yup all registration is the the same but it's FREE for all spectators
> *


  just like last year


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 14 2008, 12:02 PM~10413363
> * just like last year
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 14 2008, 01:03 PM~10413375
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


  fuck it no bike or bike im still gonna go :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 14 2008, 12:08 PM~10413407
> * fuck it no bike or bike im still gonna go :biggrin:
> *


   Are you selling your bike?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 14 2008, 01:09 PM~10413416
> *   Are you selling your bike?
> *


 :no: im just solo for rite now


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 14 2008, 12:10 PM~10413424
> *:no: im just solo for rite now
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 14 2008, 01:11 PM~10413435
> *:0
> :0
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 14 2008, 01:10 PM~10413424
> *:no: im just solo for rite now
> *


U GETTIN A CAR DOGGIE?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 14 2008, 04:45 PM~10415199
> *U GETTIN A CAR DOGGIE?
> *


naw i wish i was


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 14 2008, 07:18 PM~10416599
> *naw i wish i was
> *


O OK..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2008, 05:31 PM~10407103
> *Hotel info for people coming out of town.
> 
> The closest hotel is:
> ...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2008, 04:26 PM~10407075
> *Hopefully Gabe picks it up from you tomorrow.
> *



he has it now... came out looking good, just gonna have to wait for the painter now....  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Apr 15 2008, 04:21 PM~10424102
> *he has it now... came out looking good, just gonna have to wait for the painter now....   :biggrin:
> *


And all I have 2 do is wait 4 Raul 2 take it 2 Henry's


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10424548
> *And all I have 2 do is wait 4 Raul 2 take it 2 Henry's
> *



:werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10424548
> *And all I have 2 do is wait 4 Raul 2 take it 2 Henry's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*T*ACOS
*T*ORTILLAS
*T*AMALES


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 16 2008, 03:21 PM~10431659
> *TACOS
> TORTILLAS
> TAMALES
> *


*WHERE ! ! ! !*


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 14 2008, 01:10 PM~10413424
> *:no: im just solo for rite now
> *



:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 16 2008, 02:21 PM~10431659
> *TACOS
> TORTILLAS
> TAMALES
> *


MHHHHH :biggrin: SEE YA GUYS THERE :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 16 2008, 03:21 PM~10431659
> *TACOS
> TORTILLAS
> TAMALES
> *




I'm hungryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

uffin: WHAT UP GABE ,LUSSET,I,LL SEE U NEXT MONTH ,AGAIN THANKS FOR NOT CHARGING THE HENTE ,THE HOMIES AN THERE FAMILIA ,TO GET IN YOUR SHOW ,WE ALWAYS LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR SHOW , BIG PROPS TO SOCIOS


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

:wave: WHAT GABE,LUSSET,ONCE AGAIN ,MAD PROPS,TO YOU,AN YOUR CREW,NOT CHARGING,THE HENTE ,AN THE ,FAMILIA,THAT HELPS OUT ALOT ,SO THEY COULD SPEND THERE MONEY AT THE SHOW,OTHER CLUBS WANNA CHARGE ,TO PUT YOUR CAR IN THE SHOW,AN WHEN THE FAMILY AN FRIENDS THAT WANNA COME OUT AN SUPPORT THERE PEOPLE THEY GET CHARGED,AT THE GATES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SO MUCH RESPECT ,OUT TO ,SOCIOS,


----------



## ANDYOUTHOUGHT (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DESTINATION_CT_@Apr 17 2008, 11:49 AM~10438944
> *:wave: WHAT GABE,LUSSET,ONCE AGAIN ,MAD PROPS,TO YOU,AN YOUR CREW,NOT CHARGING,THE HENTE ,AN THE ,FAMILIA,THAT HELPS OUT ALOT ,SO THEY COULD SPEND THERE MONEY AT THE SHOW,OTHER CLUBS WANNA CHARGE ,TO PUT YOUR CAR IN THE SHOW,AN WHEN THE FAMILY AN FRIENDS THAT WANNA COME OUT AN SUPPORT THERE PEOPLE THEY GET CHARGED,AT THE GATES  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SO MUCH RESPECT ,OUT TO ,SOCIOS,
> *



 



THAT'S HOW ALL CAR CLUB SHOWS SHOULD BE DOING IT FOR LA GENTE:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANDYOUTHOUGHT_@Apr 17 2008, 02:50 PM~10440206
> *
> THAT'S HOW ALL CAR CLUB SHOWS SHOULD BE DOING IT FOR LA GENTE:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANDYOUTHOUGHT_@Apr 17 2008, 02:50 PM~10440206
> *
> THAT'S HOW ALL CAR CLUB SHOWS SHOULD BE DOING IT FOR LA GENTE:thumbsup:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DESTINATION_CT+Apr 17 2008, 10:49 AM~10438944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TTT 4 SOCIOS..LOOKIN GOOD FAM..


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 17 2008, 08:58 PM~10443453
> *TTT 4 SOCIOS..LOOKIN GOOD FAM..
> *


Thanks homie  will you be at at our show?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo familia :wave:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 18 2008, 07:07 AM~10445711
> *q vo familia  :wave:
> *


 Q vo Jesse


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2008, 07:23 PM~10456446
> *
> *


Did you get a hold of Henry?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 19 2008, 08:27 PM~10456462
> *Did you get a hold of Henry?
> *


 :nosad: I was working on this all day


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T 4 SOCIOS!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*Anything on the classes for the show??????*

:uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2008, 07:59 PM~10462785
> *Anything on the classes for the show??????
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


I will find out for everyone first thing in the morning.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2008, 08:31 PM~10456484
> *:nosad: I was working on this all day
> 
> 
> ...



am goin to look for a picture of this tryke on it glory, :0 :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2008, 08:31 PM~10456484
> *:nosad: I was working on this all day
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn!!!! I'm gonna have to stop B.Sn' and come out wit a bike also... Dat shit iz tight!!!! Socios.... TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

whatsup guys


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

AZTECAS "EASTBAY CHAPTER" WILL BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 21 2008, 07:40 AM~10465467
> *:0  :0 Damn!!!! I'm gonna have to stop B.Sn' and come out wit a bike also... Dat shit iz tight!!!! Socios.... TTT!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks. Socios b.c. got some things coming out soon. Next Generation Lowrider bikes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Apr 21 2008, 11:11 AM~10466561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2008, 11:01 PM~10464638
> *I will find out for everyone first thing in the morning.
> *


Did you find out yet :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 21 2008, 09:13 PM~10471529
> *Did you find out yet :0
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2008, 06:59 PM~10462785
> *Anything on the classes for the show??????
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


SAME as last year with a couple more should know by Sunday


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 21 2008, 09:15 PM~10471553
> *SAME as last year with a couple more should know by Sunday
> *


THANKS GABE!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 21 2008, 09:15 PM~10471553
> *SAME as last year with a couple more should know by Sunday
> *


ARE YOU ADDING MORE 50's CATEGORIES :cheesy:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

To My X Socios Family,

I just wanted all of you to know that I am no longer with the Socios Car Club! 

Effective 4-20-2008. 

I have been having some problems with some one in Our Club in the Y.C. chapter for some time now and I have decided that it would be best for me to just leave. 

I my self being a older man think it's best this way. 

This could have been handle in a diffrent way but it would not look go on OUR Club. 

Me being the kind of man I am, I'm not willing to do that to Our Club make us look like a bunch of kids that can't play together.

I have been trying to work these problems out for a long time with the help of Gabe and He has not been able to resolve this and I am no longer will to hold out the olive branch.

So, I just wanted to tell all of you. I feel very lucky to know you all and to have been a part of the Socios Car Club. 

Some of you I feel are more like my Family then my friends. So I'm hoping that we can still be like that with each other.

In my eyes the Socios Car Club is a very good Club and I wish them the very best to all of it's members even the one I can't stand. My your god go with you in your travels.



Larry Barcellus


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Guys


I am looking forward to the Show. The Socios Car Shows are some of the best out there. Can't wait to see all my good friends and I am looking forward to making some new ones at the show.


Larry Barcellus
Keep It Low For The Show.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Keep Them Low For The Show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 21 2008, 08:16 PM~10471573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're working on that and the pre 50's category


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 22 2008, 06:23 AM~10473636
> *
> 
> We're working on that and the pre 50's category
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> <span style='color:blue'> *thanks again for helping me n my family out this weekend  *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

what are the classes for the bikes ?


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

MY GIRL WANTS TO KNOW WHO IS PERFORMING AT YOUR CAR SHOW?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

CAN I RAP THERE.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 22 2008, 02:26 PM~10477629
> *CAN I RAP THERE.
> *




:no: :no: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2008, 05:17 PM~10469125
> *Thanks. Socios b.c. got some things coming out soon. Next Generation Lowrider bikes.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 22 2008, 01:26 PM~10477629
> *CAN I RAP THERE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Comin' from the ruff streets of Lincoln, California it's Super Scotty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Apr 22 2008, 11:49 AM~10476803
> *MY GIRL WANTS TO KNOW WHO IS PERFORMING AT YOUR CAR SHOW?
> *


Performing at our show will be Martin the Hitman which is a great Dj his music will be going on all day so you won't have 2 worry, I'm sure he will be playing some of the music she likes 2 hear and it will 4 sure sound alot clearer than a live perfomance?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Apr 22 2008, 06:50 PM~10479752
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Comin' from the ruff streets of Lincoln, California it's Super Scotty!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

best dj out there























:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2008, 07:36 AM~10484073
> *best dj out there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

no work today Gabe :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2008, 09:03 AM~10484243
> *no work today Gabe  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


I think he starts at 9.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 09:20 AM~10484351
> *I think he starts at 9.
> *


"Barber Hours" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 23 2008, 10:04 AM~10484706
> *"Barber Hours" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT GABE WORKED FOR TABASCO.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 23 2008, 12:22 PM~10485705
> *I THOUGHT GABE WORKED FOR TABASCO.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 21 2008, 09:15 PM~10471553
> *SAME as last year with a couple more should know by Sunday
> *


its the couple more i wanna know about :uh:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Apr 23 2008, 08:03 AM~10484243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Apr 23 2008, 11:22 AM~10485705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: this sunday after our meeting I will post. Why what category would you like 2 see?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 23 2008, 04:58 PM~10487483
> *its the couple more i wanna know about :uh:
> *



don't trip i'm not taking my truck :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 23 2008, 09:31 PM~10489957
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2008, 10:15 PM~10490367
> *don't trip i'm not taking my truck  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2008, 09:15 PM~10490367
> *don't trip i'm not taking my truck  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 24 2008, 05:17 AM~10491526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Where you at Robbie? :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 24 2008, 05:41 PM~10496113
> *Where you at Robbie? :nicoderm:
> *


Is he on lil now?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

lets do it....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 25 2008, 02:24 PM~10503130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 09:51 AM~10501755
> *Is he on lil now?
> *


He's been on 4 a while now


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

whats the classes for the bikes ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2008, 07:00 PM~10504917
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



q vo Rafa :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 25 2008, 07:44 PM~10505404
> *whats the classes for the bikes ?
> *


They might be the same as last year but I will find out for sure on Sunday.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 09:27 PM~10507054
> *They might be the same as last year but I will find out for sure on Sunday.
> *


Good answer


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 10:27 PM~10507054
> *They might be the same as last year but I will find out for sure on Sunday.
> *


Might want to check them, remember we had an issue last year. Something about trikes??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 10:27 PM~10507054
> *They might be the same as last year but I will find out for sure on Sunday.
> *


let me know


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check it out!































http://www.alfaroairbrushdesign.com/


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS in Sac n Woodland please help out


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406850

thanks


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

you know reno impalas will be there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## drcraider (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 26 2008, 01:03 AM~10507660
> *Might want to check them, remember we had an issue last year.  Something about trikes??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WHERES NACHO AT. I HAVE A PIC JUST FOR HIM.


----------



## drcraider (Jun 20, 2006)

we'll be out there haveing fun. :biggrin:


----------



## drcraider (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 28 2008, 05:50 PM~10525458
> *WHERES NACHO AT. I HAVE A PIC JUST FOR HIM.
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: that's just beautiful


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 21 2008, 09:15 PM~10471553
> *SAME as last year with a couple more should know by Sunday
> *



WHAT SUNDAY WERE YOU TALKING ABOUT?.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'M JUST MESSING WITH YOU, WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE CLASSES, LETS JUST GO TO KICK IT AND SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM SACRA AND DO WHAT WE LOVE DOING, LOWRIDING 

*T T T *


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

WHAT SUNDAY WERE YOU TALKING ABOUT?.... I'M JUST MESSING WITH YOU, WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE CLASSES, LETS JUST GO TO KICK IT AND SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM SACRA AND DO WHAT WE LOVE DOING, LOWRIDING 


SAME HERE I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT MY OLD CLUB. AND TO HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH MY FRIENDS!!!!


LARRY 
RUNNING INDEMENT NOW


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*This is our category list for our 6th annual Car Show. I have selected in Bold Purple the new classes we added this year. We will continue to work on the category list as time goes by, if you see a category that is not being covered please let us know, as that category can be one that we are thinking about. Please keep in mind that we are a CAR CLUB hosting this show and we cannot afford to cover every class. </span>*  :cheesy: 


Bike Street Custom
Bike Mild Custom
Bike Full Custom
3-Wheeler
Special Interest
Single Pump
Double Pump
Car Dancer
Long Distance
Hot Rod
Pre-50's
*Pre-50's Custom*
Original 50's
50's Custom
50's Truck Street
50's Truck Custom
Original 60's
*Original 60's Convertible*
60-64 Convertible Street
60-64 Convertible Custom
65-69 Convertible Street
65-69 Convertible Custom
Street 60-64's
Mild 60-64's
Full 60-64's
Street 65-69's
Mild 65-69's
Full 65-69's
70's convertible
Street 70's
Mild 70's
Full 70's
Street 80's
Mild 80's
Full 80's
90's
2000's
Euro/Import Street
Euro/Import custom
SUV Street
SUV Custom
Truck 60-80's
Truck 90-2000's
Mini Truck
*<span style=\'colorurple\'>89 and below Luxury Street
89 and below Luxury Custom
90 and above Luxury Street
90 and above Luxury Custom*
Low Rod Street
Low Rod custom
El Camino/Ranchero
Special Interest vehicle
Muscle car
Under Construction
Motorcycle Street
Motorcycle Custom





*Specialty awards... *:cheesy: 


Best Engine
Best Trunk Setup
Best Interior
Best Mural
Best Paint
Best Display
Club w/ Most Plaques




Best of Show Bike
Best of Show


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 28 2008, 08:23 PM~10527252
> *This is our category list for our 6th annual Car Show. I have selected in Bold Purple the new classes we added this year. We will continue to work on the category list as time goes by, if you see a category that is not being covered please let us know, as that category can be one that we are thinking about.  Please keep in mind that we are a CAR CLUB hosting this show and we cannot afford to cover every class. </span>   :cheesy:
> Bike Street Custom
> Bike Mild Custom
> ...





:wave: :wave: :wave: 


Man, that looks like it covers all catergories. 

Go out and support the show and kick it that is what its all about. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 28 2008, 08:36 PM~10527401
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Man, that looks like it covers all catergories.
> 
> ...



What's up Tiny... :cheesy: :wave: 

Hope to see you at the show...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 28 2008, 08:23 PM~10527252
> *This is our category list for our 6th annual Car Show. I have selected in Bold Purple the new classes we added this year. We will continue to work on the category list as time goes by, if you see a category that is not being covered please let us know, as that category can be one that we are thinking about.  Please keep in mind that we are a CAR CLUB hosting this show and we cannot afford to cover every class. </span>   :cheesy:
> Bike Street Custom
> Bike Mild Custom
> ...


Dont forget we do 1st, 2nd and 3rd for each class.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 28 2008, 09:03 PM~10527794
> *What's up Tiny... :cheesy:  :wave:
> 
> Hope to see you at the show...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 28 2008, 08:55 PM~10528350
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 07:15 AM~10530306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 29 2008, 08:30 AM~10530414
> *
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 08:15 AM~10530306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Buenos dias!


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT A 50'S MILD CLASS


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 28 2008, 07:23 PM~10527252
> *This is our category list for our 6th annual Car Show. I have selected in Bold Purple the new classes we added this year. We will continue to work on the category list as time goes by, if you see a category that is not being covered please let us know, as that category can be one that we are thinking about.  Please keep in mind that we are a CAR CLUB hosting this show and we cannot afford to cover every class. </span>   :cheesy:
> Bike Street Custom
> Bike Mild Custom
> ...


T T T


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2008, 09:32 PM~10528160
> *Dont forget we do 1st, 2nd and 3rd for each class.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Apr 30 2008, 07:01 AM~10540030
> *WHAT ABOUT A 50'S MILD CLASS
> *


That would fall under our 50's custom class


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 29 2008, 07:28 AM~10530045
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

cant wait for the hop :biggrin:


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 30 2008, 07:06 PM~10545952
> *
> *




wuz up BIGSHOD


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Buenos Dias a todos!!! :cheesy: :wave: 


Last night we where working on the list and we have* 170 AWARDS *that we will be giving out...


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 1 2008, 09:20 AM~10550803
> *Buenos Dias a todos!!! :cheesy:  :wave:
> Last night we where working on the list and we have 170 AWARDS that we will be giving out...
> *




buenos dias :wave: 


that's a lot of awards :around: :biggrin:


----------



## 1967IMPALA (May 10, 2006)

What about 30 s and 40 s class :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiS6LdIxzm8
_*SOCIOS FAMILY COME ON OUT NEARLY 300 TROPHY AWARDS AND PLAQUES SWEEPSTAKES THE CRAZIEST HOPP TO HIT THE VALLEY GUARENTEED*_ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

24 days left SOCIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TTT


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 28 2008, 08:23 PM~10527252
> *This is our category list for our 6th annual Car Show. I have selected in Bold Purple the new classes we added this year. We will continue to work on the category list as time goes by, if you see a category that is not being covered please let us know, as that category can be one that we are thinking about.  Please keep in mind that we are a CAR CLUB hosting this show and we cannot afford to cover every class. </span>   :cheesy:
> Bike Street Custom
> Bike Mild Custom
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 1 2008, 09:20 AM~10550803
> *Buenos Dias a todos!!! :cheesy:  :wave:
> Last night we where working on the list and we have 170 AWARDS that we will be giving out...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 1 2008, 11:06 AM~10551564
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiS6LdIxzm8
> SOCIOS FAMILY COME ON OUT NEARLY 300 TROPHY AWARDS AND PLAQUES SWEEPSTAKES THE CRAZIEST HOPP TO HIT THE VALLEY GUARENTEED  :0  :biggrin:
> *



u know i'll b there


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1967IMPALA_@May 1 2008, 09:47 AM~10551475
> *What about 30 s and 40 s class :biggrin:
> *


We have Pre 50's and Pre 50's custom


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Apr 30 2008, 11:16 PM~10548252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X22222


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 1 2008, 09:35 PM~10556703
> *u know i'll b there
> *


I KNOW YOU WILL FAM :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

got room for another dj?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 1 2008, 08:12 AM~10550313
> *wuz up BIGSHOD
> *


*sup jess ,,,how are things???  *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 1 2008, 09:20 AM~10550803
> *Buenos Dias a todos!!! :cheesy:  :wave:
> Last night we where working on the list and we have 170 AWARDS that we will be giving out...
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 2 2008, 06:56 AM~10558941
> *sup jess ,,,how are things???
> *




not good :angry: last month was not my month i broke down 2x :angry: 1 in da grapevine n my raider truck broke down in Hayward, so I hope this month is better 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its almost that time .. get ready ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 5 2008, 09:25 AM~10578492
> *its almost that time .. get ready ttt
> *



wuz up Mike were u been?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

gettin closer....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Show is almost here.. :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2zi1zi8&s=3








http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=rrm3xj&s=3
check out


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

So we just got word from Junior from IMPERIALS Car Club, they will be bringing their 64 impala. They will have a booth set up at our show displaying their vehicle that they are raffling off. So come out and support them and who knows you might be the lucky one that wins that 64 impala. The raffle for the car is* July 13th* at their car show. 








:biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Apr 25 2008, 12:26 PM~10502329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Jensid your car looks chingon


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 5 2008, 09:42 PM~10585597
> *Jensid your car looks chingon
> *


gracias. it looks better under sun


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 5 2008, 09:30 PM~10585512
> *So we just got word from Junior from IMPERIALS Car Club, they will be bringing their 64 impala. They will have a booth set up at our show displaying their vehicle that they are raffling off. So come out and support them and who knows you might be the lucky one that wins that 64 impala. The raffle for the car is  July 13th at their car show.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 5 2008, 10:26 PM~10585477
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2zi1zi8&s=3
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 5 2008, 10:34 PM~10585543
> *
> 
> 
> ...




niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*SOUNDS GOOD TO ME ILL GO WIN THE TRAILER FROM SOCIOUS SHOW AND THEN GO WIN THE CAR FROM IMPERIALS*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 6 2008, 10:28 PM~10595653
> *<span style='colorurple'>There you go :thumbsup: I was thinking how cool would it be to win a car trailer and then couple of weeks later win a car to put on your new trailer...hno: :cheesy: :0 :worship: :yes:*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 6 2008, 09:28 PM~10595653
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME ILL GO WIN THE TRAILER FROM SOCIOS SHOW AND THEN GO WIN THE CAR FROM IMPERIALS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  That would be very lucky


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 7 2008, 07:15 AM~10597335
> * That would be very lucky
> *


:biggrin: :yes:IM GONNA HAVE TO CONVERT THOUGH CAUSE I HAVE TWO LO LO 87 BUICK REGAL THATS MY SONS CAR GETTING A BRAND NEW CANDY PAINT JOB AS WE SPEAK AND NEW INTERIOUR AND MY 94 BIGG BODY MY CADDY WILL BE OUT SOON ENOUGH :biggrin:  NOW I JUST NEED THE 64 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 7 2008, 11:15 AM~10599434
> *:biggrin:  :yes:IM GONNA HAVE TO CONVERT THOUGH CAUSE I HAVE TWO LO LO 87 BUICK REGAL THATS MY SONS CAR GETTING A BRAND NEW CANDY PAINT JOB AS WE SPEAK AND NEW INTERIOUR AND MY 94 BIGG BODY MY CADDY WILL BE OUT SOON ENOUGH  :biggrin:   NOW I JUST NEED THE 64  :0
> *




baller


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2008, 11:59 AM~10599828
> *baller
> *


 :biggrin: jus trying to rep :biggrin: and have fun too


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

coming up very soon....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily+May 7 2008, 02:35 PM~10601556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c u there Tino


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

18 days away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@May 7 2008, 04:39 PM~10602400
> *18 days away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  TTT
> *


 hno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Almost Showtime


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO GO GET MY TRAILER :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 9 2008, 08:25 AM~10615216
> *CANT WAIT TO GO GET MY TRAILER  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 I hope u get it homie


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 9 2008, 08:45 AM~10615436
> *:0  :0 I hope u get it homie
> *


hes not gonna get it, lol i am :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ok u can have it


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

what up socio's well here is a preview of this moths dvd cover. it should be ready for the show.  am still workin on the dvd as soon as i have a trailer i'll put it up. that just means that your not gettin your headbands raider. :cheesy:

here it is, y no te enojes... :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 9 2008, 05:26 PM~10619480
> *what up socio's well here is a preview of this moths dvd cover. it should be ready for the show.   am still workin on the dvd as soon as i have a trailer i'll put it up.  that just means that your not gettin your headbands raider. :cheesy:
> 
> here it is,  y no te enojes... :biggrin:
> ...


  Can't wait 2 buy my copy


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we'll have this at the Socios show as well....and it has last years Socios show in it....

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HIT ME UP SACTOWN! BOTH COVERS IN STOCK NOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 10 2008, 06:59 AM~10622425
> *we'll have this at the Socios show as well....and it has last years Socios show in it....
> 
> Danny D's
> ...


BIGG UPS POVI ON A GOOD MAGAZINE FAMILY


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 10 2008, 05:59 AM~10622425
> *we'll have this at the Socios show as well....and it has last years Socios show in it....
> Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> ...


  Right on Toro and the rest of the Impalas Magazine crew  We'll see you at our show


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 9 2008, 06:26 PM~10619480
> *what up socio's well here is a preview of this moths dvd cover. it should be ready for the show.   am still workin on the dvd as soon as i have a trailer i'll put it up.  that just means that your not gettin your headbands raider. :cheesy:
> 
> here it is,  y no te enojes... :biggrin:
> ...



AWESOME!!!

I love the cover by the way... :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see you guys soon... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 10 2008, 06:59 AM~10622425
> *we'll have this at the Socios show as well....and it has last years Socios show in it....
> 
> Danny D's
> ...




What's up Toro.... :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 10 2008, 09:22 AM~10622874
> *AWESOME!!!
> 
> I love the cover by the way... :biggrin:
> ...



glad you like it :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*This year we will be raffling off a couple of very delightful items at our show that you will enjoy. *</span>One of the items will be an *18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. ]* The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each. There is no limit on the raffle tickets. *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.* <span style=\'color:red\'>In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off. If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask. 








[/quote]


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> *This year we will be raffling off a couple of very delightful items at our show that you will enjoy. *</span>One of the items will be an *18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. ]* The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each. There is no limit on the raffle tickets. *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.* <span style=\'color:red\'>In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off. If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.


[/quote]
It's mine! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> *This year we will be raffling off a couple of very delightful items at our show that you will enjoy. *</span>One of the items will be an *18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. ]* The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each. There is no limit on the raffle tickets. *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.* <span style=\'color:red\'>In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off. If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.


[/quote]
:0 :0 I will be there... Need dat for my project.... TTT!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 10 2008, 02:18 PM~10623998
> *glad you like it :biggrin:
> *



I put it as my avi!!! :angel:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 11 2008, 11:50 PM~10632909
> *I put it as my avi!!! :angel:
> *


CONGRATS! LOOKS NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Good luck to Who ever enters in the trailer raffle  Just to let eveyone know that whoever wins the trailer will not have to worry about any hidden fees like tax or liscense fees, it's all been taken care of by SOCIOS car club. * :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 9 2008, 06:26 PM~10619480
> *what up socio's well here is a preview of this moths dvd cover. it should be ready for the show.   am still workin on the dvd as soon as i have a trailer i'll put it up.  that just means that your not gettin your headbands raider. :cheesy:
> 
> here it is,  y no te enojes... :biggrin:
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


can't wait 2 c it :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 12 2008, 06:01 AM~10633725
> *Good luck to Who ever enters in the trailer raffle    Just to let eveyone know that whoever wins the trailer will not have to worry about any hidden fees like tax or liscense fees, it's all been taken care of by SOCIOS car club.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

TTT SOCIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@May 12 2008, 12:28 PM~10636625
> *TTT SOCIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 12 2008, 06:51 PM~10639713
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:





*12 MORE DAYS *hno:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 13 2008, 09:07 AM~10643530
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 13 2008, 09:07 AM~10643530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: This bike is going to be clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 13 2008, 06:05 AM~10642756
> *:wave:
> 12 MORE DAYS  hno:
> *


Still my favorite show... See all the Socios Familia out there...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 13 2008, 06:05 AM~10642756
> *:wave:
> 12 MORE DAYS  hno:
> *


Still my favorite show... See all the Socios Familia out there...


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

We will be in da' house with the raffel car and a few others! :nicoderm:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@May 13 2008, 03:38 PM~10645984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would be nice to see you guys up here......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@May 13 2008, 03:38 PM~10645984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

From this...............











To this......... DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> _Originally posted by mi familia+May 13 2008, 08:07 AM~10643530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 12 2008, 12:31 AM~10633031
> *CONGRATS! LOOKS NICE. :biggrin:
> *



Thank you!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 13 2008, 09:14 AM~10643575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!

That came out so beautiful, Great Job!ll :yes:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 13 2008, 02:23 PM~10645760
> *Still my favorite show... See all the Socios Familia out there...
> *


 :wave: Whats up Nono!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@May 13 2008, 02:38 PM~10645984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the support, and you will have a great time up here.. :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@May 13 2008, 08:01 PM~10649270
> *From this...............
> 
> 
> ...


lisset ...that color looks familiar :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 13 2008, 08:22 PM~10649454
> *lisset ...that color looks familiar :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 
That is why it's so BEAUTIFUL! :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 13 2008, 09:14 AM~10643575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We will be raffling off this lowrider bike at the show. We should have it all together next week. A big Thanks to Henrys for the bad ass paint job. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 08:34 PM~10650263
> *We will be raffling off this lowrider bike at the show. We should have it all together next week. A big Thanks to Henrys for the bad ass paint job.  :thumbsup:
> *


Henry thanks so much 4 painting the raffle bike and being 1 of our top Sponsors  It's buisinesses like yours and people like yourself that give back 2 the Lowrider community that help make our events free 2 all the spectators :worship:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Got to give special THANKS!!! to HENRY"S Auto Body & Paint! 





























*Also, IMPERIALS Car Club will be bringing their 64 Impala to the show. They will have a booth set up at our show displaying their vehicle that they are raffling off. So come out and support them and who knows you might be the lucky one that wins that 64 impala. *


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 13 2008, 11:32 PM~10651170
> *Got to give special THANKS!!! to HENRY"S Auto Body & Paint!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS will be in the house!!!


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 13 2008, 10:32 PM~10651170
> *Got to give special THANKS!!! to HENRY"S Auto Body & Paint!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 13 2008, 07:14 PM~10649381
> *:wave:  Whats up Nono!
> *


tryin to win a trailer and another 6-Fo :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*El Tiburon and The Bay Area ROLLERZ ONLY Chapter will be there.*


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 13 2008, 11:32 PM~10651170
> *Got to give special THANKS!!! to HENRY"S Auto Body & Paint!
> 
> 
> ...



What!!!! Ya'll rafflin' off all dat Shit!!!! I'm cummin'!!!!! Both of my riders are down but Da Dozierman will bring himself if I don't have one of my cars available. One Luv tot the Socios... TTT!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i dont want to miss this show! hopefully we'll bring a car or two...


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

? whats the payout for the hop :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

For each category SOCIOS will put up $100.00 plus all registration for that category goes to the pay out. 

For example:

Single Pump
$100.00 + what ever amount of registrations. Here is the math; if 5 cars participate the pay out will be $300.00. 5 x 40 = 200 + SOCIOS 100 = 300.00

* 1st place takes all money
2nd place gets a trophy 
3rd Thank you, see you next year.* 

If this is still confusion, please ask.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2008, 05:48 PM~10656672
> *For each category SOCIOS will put up $100.00 plus all registration for that category goes to the pay out.
> 
> For example:
> ...


WHY ASK WHY?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2008, 05:48 PM~10656672
> *For each category SOCIOS will put up $100.00 plus all registration for that category goes to the pay out.
> 
> For example:
> ...



CAN U EXPLAIN IT 1 MORE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Its almost time SOCIOS... Big ups to all the car clubs who are coming out and supporting our show.. lets ride!!!


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 5 2008, 10:26 PM~10585477
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2zi1zi8&s=3
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!! :biggrin: Jensid the car looks good!  Real nice. The intereior looks good too. Didn't hear from you last month. Hit me up.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T 
Homies From Brown Persuasion Car Club.....  :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@May 14 2008, 06:46 PM~10657532
> *Its almost time SOCIOS... Big ups to all the car clubs who are coming out and supporting our show.. lets ride!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Tonight or Tomorrow I will post a pic of another raffle item we will be raffling off  
Also we have alot of different gift certificates from our sponsors/vendors we will be raffling off, who knows it might be something you could use or need for your car  *


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

damn, it just keeps getting better and better.....TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 15 2008, 08:15 AM~10660883
> *Tonight or Tomorrow I will post a pic of another raffle item we will be raffling off
> Also we have alot of different gift certificates from our sponsors/vendors we will be raffling off, who knows it might be something you could use or need for your car
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

almost a week away... TTT...


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

WHATS GOING ON PEOPLE, THE SHOW IS ALMOST HERE, NOT SURE IS I'M TAKING MY RIDE, PAINT IS STARTING TO GET MESSED UP N SHIT FROM PLAYING TO MUCH WITH THE SWITCHES :biggrin: MIGHT JUST TAKE IT DOWN AND BRING IT OUT NEXT YEAR WITH A FULL NEW LOOK  BUT WE'LL SEE :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 15 2008, 07:15 AM~10660883
> *Tonight or Tomorrow I will post a pic of another raffle item we will be raffling off
> Also we have alot of different gift certificates from our sponsors/vendors we will be raffling off, who knows it might be something you could use or need for your car
> *


I'll post up tomorrow


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 15 2008, 08:15 AM~10660883
> *Tonight or Tomorrow I will post a pic of another raffle item we will be raffling off
> Also we have alot of different gift certificates from our sponsors/vendors we will be raffling off, who knows it might be something you could use or need for your car
> *


MAYBE I SHOULD BRING A TRUCK FOR THE TRAILER, & ALL MY OTHER PRIZES!! 
I'LL LET MY NEPHEW RIDE THE BIKE HOME.. LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 16 2008, 07:30 AM~10669484
> *MAYBE I SHOULD BRING A TRUCK FOR THE TRAILER, & ALL MY OTHER PRIZES!!
> I'LL LET MY NEPHEW RIDE THE BIKE HOME.. LOL
> *




:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

here's the bike now with some pinstriping, so what do you think?


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Dam :0 Henry the Bike looks hella tight :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

very nice I hope I win it :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 16 2008, 10:22 PM~10674983
> *very nice I hope I win it  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

SOCIOS!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 16 2008, 11:22 PM~10674983
> *very nice I hope I win it  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S MY NEPHEW'S!! GET BACK MAN..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

SOCIOS!!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

SOCIOS!!!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: cant wait


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE*IMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE*
IMPALAS MAGAZINE








[/quote]


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+May 16 2008, 11:35 PM~10675066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 


well raza get ready 4 a great show n let da count down begin :biggrin: 

not counting today *5 more days till show time *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 16 2008, 06:28 PM~10673450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This Bike is SICK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

It's almost time!

*SHAAUUUU!!*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2008, 01:03 PM~10687818
> *It's almost time!
> 
> SHAAUUUU!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> IMPALAS MAGAZINE*IMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE*
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE


[/quote]




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'm already a member :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

East Bay Aztecas will be THERE to support! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2008, 01:45 PM~10688137
> *East Bay Aztecas will be THERE to support!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





I likes this ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

The bike is great, good luck to all those who try to win it.........BIG UPS SOCIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS ALMOST TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2008, 01:45 PM~10688137
> *East Bay Aztecas will be THERE to support!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey ritchie u bring the lil vatos trike ? :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 19 2008, 01:26 PM~10687970
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats up Tiny...it's almost time I am getting nervous... hno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2008, 01:45 PM~10688137
> *East Bay Aztecas will be THERE to support!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*EAST BAY BABY!!!* :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 19 2008, 02:19 PM~10688403
> *hey ritchie u bring the lil vatos trike ? :biggrin:
> *



Hey wuz up cory, Maybe!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2008, 03:42 PM~10688997
> *EAST BAY BABY!!! :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yeee Yeeee EAST-BAY... :biggrin: 

This is going to be my first Socios Car Show that i'll be going to. I heard their shows are off the HOOK! So im lookin' forward to it...

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2008, 04:08 PM~10689172
> *Hey wuz up cory, Maybe!
> *


nuthin chillin.......wat about u ?.........


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

GETTN CLOSE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 19 2008, 05:32 PM~10690464
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW
> *


 :yes: ME 2


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Will be there.....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2008, 03:41 PM~10688989
> *Whats up Tiny...it's almost time I am getting nervous... hno:
> *


Can't wait for the show couldn't make last years so got to be there this year for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

CHICANO WAYZ IN DA HOUSE  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

How much for registrations?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@May 19 2008, 10:52 PM~10693612
> *How much for registrations?
> *



All registrations are $25.00 dollars. Hoppers are $40.00 and FREE admission to the public...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Just wanted to post up a picture of another item that we will be raffling off. 13x7 100 spoke OG wire wheels. Comes with hammer, adapters, knock-offs and OG wire inserts.
















*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Lisset the raffle bike is complete it looks really nice how about posting up some pictures


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2008, 10:57 PM~10693656
> *All registrations are $25.00 dollars. Hoppers are $40.00 and FREE admission to the public...
> *


Thanx Lisset we will be there....And if your wondering who this is its Edgar i work for Jaime at Phatrydes or Pr Customs Now...lol


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 19 2008, 05:32 PM~10690464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We'll see you guys there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2008, 11:02 PM~10693690
> *Just wanted to post up a picture of another item that we will be raffling off.  13x7 100 spoke OG wire wheels. Comes with hammer, adapters, knock-offs and OG wire inserts.
> 
> 
> ...


*
DAMN!!!!!!! SOCIOS DOING IT BIG TIME    *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 19 2008, 11:06 PM~10693717
> *Lisset the raffle  bike is complete it looks really nice how about posting up some pictures
> *



:yes:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@May 20 2008, 01:05 AM~10694114
> *Thanx Lisset we will be there....And if your wondering who this is its Edgar i work for Jaime at Phatrydes or Pr Customs Now...lol
> *


What's up Edgar :biggrin: , I will see you sunday... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

I just spoke this morning with Mike the Cholo DJ, he will be bringing some good music and will also be bringing Danny De La Paz AKA “ Chuco” from BLVD Nights and Danny Villareal AKA “Little Puppet” from American Me. Come out and have a great time and bring your cameras to take some pictures with some OG Celebrities [/b] :cheesy:  :yes:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 20 2008, 08:47 AM~10694872
> *I just spoke this morning with Mike the Cholo DJ, he will be bringing some good music and will also be bringing Danny De La Paz AKA “ Chuco” from  BLVD Nights and Danny Villareal AKA “Little Puppet” from American Me. Come out and have a great time and bring your cameras to take some pictures with some OG Celebrities * :cheesy:  :yes:
> [/b]


and make sure to smile for the Impalas Magazine cameras....


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2008, 08:11 AM~10694966
> *and make sure to smile for the Impalas Magazine cameras....
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

THE SHOWS GETTING CLOSE GUYS, MY CAR GOT PUT UP TO BEING PANTED NOW ON THURSDAY SO I HAVE ALOT OF WORK BEFORE SUNDAY! BUT I'LL BE READY SEE U GUYS THERE!!!!


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 20 2008, 07:47 AM~10694872
> *I just spoke this morning with Mike the Cholo DJ, he will be bringing some good music and will also be bringing Danny De La Paz AKA “ Chuco” from  BLVD Nights and Danny Villareal AKA “Little Puppet” from American Me. Come out and have a great time and bring your cameras to take some pictures with some OG Celebrities * :cheesy:  :yes:
> [/b]





  c u there CHOLO DJ


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Can't wait ..... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2008, 08:11 AM~10694966
> *and make sure to smile for the Impalas Magazine cameras....
> *


YOU KNOW THEY WILL!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 20 2008, 11:32 AM~10696241
> *Can't wait .....  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *





:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

tell chuco to bring the guy from 11th st. lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 4 2008, 01:44 PM~10335828
> *                      ====PAYOUT FOR THE HOP====
> 
> 3 CARS MAKE A CATEGORY SOCIOS WILL PUT UP $100.00 FOR THE FIRST 3 CARS PER CATEGORY SINGLE, DOUBLE AND DANCER. ANY ADDITIONAL CARS THAT PARTICIPATE IN A CATEGORY WILL BE ADDED TO THE POT.
> ...


*
this is final rules?*


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

BOTTOM LINE HOWW MUCH DENIO 300 400 500  HOW MUCH CAN I BRING HOME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: ORANGE JUICE N DA HOUSE REPPING BLACK MAGIC SINCE MY HOMMIE RETIRED THE RIDE GOT GO DOWN TO KEEP BLACK MAGIC ALIVE IM KING OF CALI ANY BODY WANT SOME :biggrin: WERE YOU BaY AREA HOPPERZ AT YOU DIDNT SHOW UP TO ORANGE COVE SO NOW I GOT GO TO YOUR HOOD TO PUT IT DOWN DAMN SHAME BETTER HAVE SOME COLD COR :biggrin: ONAS


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

You know Cali will be there


----------



## Sac Town Lowrider (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 20 2008, 07:47 AM~10694872
> *I just spoke this morning with Mike the Cholo DJ, he will be bringing some good music and will also be bringing Danny De La Paz AKA “ Chuco” from  BLVD Nights and Danny Villareal AKA “Little Puppet” from American Me. Come out and have a great time and bring your cameras to take some pictures with some OG Celebrities * :cheesy:  :yes:
> [/b]




WITH ALL DUE RESPECT SOCIOS ............ I SEE YOU GUYS ARE BRINGING A DJ FROM SOUTH CALI ALL THE WAY UP TO NOR-CAL........ THAT'S GOOD AND ALL BUT WERE ARE THE ENTERTAINERS FOR THE DAY???

NOR-CAL IS THE CAPITAL OF THE HYPHY MOVEMENT AND ANY ONE FROM NOR-CAL KNOWS.... WERE THERE IS A GOOD NOR-CAL SHOW... THERE ARE USUALY GOOD NOR-CAL PERFORMERS......

ANY SINGERS?

ANY DANCERS?

ANY HIP HOP ACTS?

CMON SOCIOS WE NEED SOME GOOD ENTERTAINERS TO KEEP USE MOVING ALL DAY IN THE SUN.......


I'VE NEVER SEE A SHOW WITHOUT ENTERTAINMENT.....

ANYONE U GUYS GOT COMING???


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 20 2008, 01:25 PM~10696537
> *YOU KNOW THEY WILL!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sac Town Lowrider_@May 20 2008, 06:01 PM~10698935
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT SOCIOS ............ I SEE YOU GUYS ARE BRINGING A DJ FROM SOUTH CALI ALL THE WAY UP TO NOR-CAL........ THAT'S GOOD AND ALL BUT WERE ARE THE ENTERTAINERS FOR THE DAY???
> 
> NOR-CAL IS THE CAPITAL OF THE HYPHY MOVEMENT AND ANY ONE FROM NOR-CAL KNOWS.... WERE THERE IS A GOOD NOR-CAL SHOW... THERE ARE USUALY GOOD NOR-CAL PERFORMERS......
> ...



we never had live entertaintment n da shows have turned out great, so I hope u come out n enjoy da show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 16 2008, 06:28 PM~10673450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sac Town Lowrider_@May 20 2008, 06:01 PM~10698935
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT SOCIOS ............ I SEE YOU GUYS ARE BRINGING A DJ FROM SOUTH CALI ALL THE WAY UP TO NOR-CAL........ THAT'S GOOD AND ALL BUT WERE ARE THE ENTERTAINERS FOR THE DAY???
> 
> NOR-CAL IS THE CAPITAL OF THE HYPHY MOVEMENT AND ANY ONE FROM NOR-CAL KNOWS.... WERE THERE IS A GOOD NOR-CAL SHOW... THERE ARE USUALY GOOD NOR-CAL PERFORMERS......
> ...



No disrespect here. We have been having our car show for 5 years now and our emphasis has always been to bring the community together, to have everyone get together for one day and have a good time. Our shows have never been concentrated in making money off the people by charging them because we have an entertainer. We would rather spend the money on other things that we find more important to give back to the community. Although, we have had entertainers in the past and they promise to not use foul language and they never commit. So we decided not to have any. Now your concern of us “bringing” a DJ, we are not brining anyone. Mike is coming on his own because of the POSITIVE feed back he as heard about our show and he is welcomed here by everyone. Just to let you know, we are going to have 2 DJ’s at the show, the other one is from the Monterey County Area. 

Now your comment of a good Nor-cal show, everyone will have their own opinion and that is yours. My opinion is that I feel that our show is getting up to the caliber of one of the best shows in Northern Cali and it’s being recognize for our dedication to the community and to the people that attend our show, and not being recognize by a performer. 

I doubt you have attended one of our car shows, because you are asking about dancers and hip hop acts. Last year and like the previous years we have had dancers. Last year it was Ballet Folklorico and some hip hop battlers. This year while the DJ’s are mixing ALL kinds of music for everyone to enjoy, we will have some Aztec Dancing and some hip hop dancers that will be battling for the best moves. I believe this should be enough things to keep you moving all through the day in the sun, with addition of the Car Hop. 

So I hope you still come out and support the show, because you will not be disappointed. 
Thank you for your comment.


Lisset.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 20 2008, 06:33 PM~10699769
> *No disrespect here. We have been having our car show for 5 years now and our emphasis has always been to bring the community together, to have everyone get together for one day and have a good time. Our shows have never been concentrated in making money off the people by charging them because we have an entertainer. We would rather spend the money on other things that we find more important to give back to the community.  Although, we have had entertainers in the past and they promise to not use foul language and they never commit. So we decided not to have any.  Now your concern of us “bringing” a DJ, we are not brining anyone. Mike is coming on his own because of the POSITIVE feed back he as heard about our show and he is welcomed here by everyone.  Just to let you know, we are going to have 2 DJ’s at the show, the other one is from the Monterey County Area.
> 
> Now your comment of a good Nor-cal show, everyone will have their own opinion and that is yours. My opinion is that I feel that our show is getting up to the caliber of one of the best shows in Northern Cali and it’s being recognize for our dedication to the community and to the people that attend our show, and not being recognize by a performer.
> ...


For Sure :biggrin: This is show is a must attend :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

5 :biggrin: days left


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just Bought new tires for the lincoln that way i get no more surprises on the road...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 20 2008, 03:56 PM~10697932
> *this is final rules?
> *



Yes they are swing what you bring! :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 20 2008, 04:46 PM~10698270
> *BOTTOM LINE HOWW MUCH DENIO 300 400 500   HOW MUCH CAN I BRING HOME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave: ORANGE JUICE N DA HOUSE REPPING BLACK MAGIC SINCE MY HOMMIE RETIRED THE RIDE GOT GO DOWN TO KEEP BLACK MAGIC ALIVE IM KING OF CALI ANY BODY WANT SOME :biggrin: WERE YOU BaY AREA HOPPERZ AT YOU DIDNT SHOW UP TO ORANGE COVE SO NOW I GOT GO TO YOUR HOOD  TO PUT IT DOWN DAMN SHAME  BETTER HAVE SOME COLD COR :biggrin: ONAS
> *



:0 
The money is up to how many hoppers show up. Plus the 100.00 dolars we are giving. But the pay out just got better. I will explain... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+May 20 2008, 07:49 PM~10699952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you going to do if you win the Rimz.. are you going to buy another set... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 20 2008, 09:18 PM~10700997
> *:cheesy:
> :wave:
> :0
> ...


You Know It...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@May 20 2008, 09:19 PM~10701021
> *You Know It...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Must be nice to have cash like that... :cheesy:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 20 2008, 09:21 PM~10701038
> *Must be nice to have cash like that... :cheesy:
> *


All they Cost is 92.78 for a set of 4 at pepboys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

I just hope our chrome plater dont lag on us he said he should have our plaques by Thursday  uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Here is the update: before we had said that 3 made the class to get the 100.00 dollars from SOCIOS. Well now it has been changed to 2 make's a class to get the 100.00. BUT IF 3 SHOW UP THE AMOUNT HAS BEEN CHANGED TO 200.00 PER CLASS. PLUS ALL REGISTRATION's FOR THE CATEGORY. * 
(Example for the ones that don't get it... :biggrin: 5 cars (5x40) = 200 plus SOCIOS 200 = 400.00 for the pay out)

Last year we didn't have any dancers, so let's hope we get some this year. If only one shows up, there will be no car dance. And the money can either be divided for second place for the single and double pump or maybe open up a Radical category. This can be discussed once we are in the pit and see how many are participating. 

If you have questions PM me or post them up. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209+May 20 2008, 09:22 PM~10701048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Luck, we have been waiting for MONTHS for some of our plaques.. :angry:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Counting Days :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Alright here is the raffle bike all complete
SPECIAL THANKS TO:
Cisco for the frame  
Art for the body work prep  
Henry from Henry's Auto Body & Paint in Tracy, Ca. for the final bodywork, paint and pinstriping.  
Mikey for bike assembly and parts


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 20 2008, 09:28 PM~10701616
> *Alright here is the raffle bike all complete
> SPECIAL THANKS TO:
> Cisco for the frame
> ...


niceeeeeeeeee bike :thumbsup:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 20 2008, 10:07 AM~10695610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY DID ANYBODY NOTICE MY MONTE CARLO ON THE DEVOTION FLYER, AND IT IS A NICE HOPPING PIC..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOBODY WILL EVEN THINK ITS THE SAME CAR AT SHOW, IT WILL BE THE FIRST TIME BACK OUT SINCE MILLER PARK BACK IN JAN....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 20 2008, 10:28 PM~10701616
> *Alright here is the raffle bike all complete
> SPECIAL THANKS TO:
> Cisco for the frame
> ...


Good job guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@May 20 2008, 10:16 PM~10701858
> *HEY DID ANYBODY NOTICE MY MONTE CARLO ON THE DEVOTION FLYER,          AND IT IS A NICE HOPPING PIC..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  NOBODY WILL EVEN THINK ITS THE SAME CAR AT SHOW, IT WILL BE THE FIRST TIME BACK OUT SINCE MILLER PARK BACK IN JAN....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Can't wait to see your car Bro... :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@May 21 2008, 12:16 AM~10701858
> *HEY DID ANYBODY NOTICE MY MONTE CARLO ON THE DEVOTION FLYER,           AND IT IS A NICE HOPPING PIC..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  NOBODY WILL EVEN THINK ITS THE SAME CAR AT SHOW, IT WILL BE THE FIRST TIME BACK OUT SINCE MILLER PARK BACK IN JAN....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Was that the one that got served by INDIVIDUALS, and switch man?!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 20 2008, 09:28 PM~10701616
> *Alright here is the raffle bike all complete
> SPECIAL THANKS TO:
> Cisco for the frame
> ...


No problem homie, the bike was cool for what I did.....you know its the SocioS way!!!!!!! TTT, its almost time...


----------



## Sac Town Lowrider (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 20 2008, 07:33 PM~10699769
> *No disrespect here. We have been having our car show for 5 years now and our emphasis has always been to bring the community together, to have everyone get together for one day and have a good time. Our shows have never been concentrated in making money off the people by charging them because we have an entertainer. We would rather spend the money on other things that we find more important to give back to the community.  Although, we have had entertainers in the past and they promise to not use foul language and they never commit. So we decided not to have any.  Now your concern of us “bringing” a DJ, we are not brining anyone. Mike is coming on his own because of the POSITIVE feed back he as heard about our show and he is welcomed here by everyone.  Just to let you know, we are going to have 2 DJ’s at the show, the other one is from the Monterey County Area.
> 
> Now your comment of a good Nor-cal show, everyone will have their own opinion and that is yours. My opinion is that I feel that our show is getting up to the caliber of one of the best shows in Northern Cali and it’s being recognize for our dedication to the community and to the people that attend our show, and not being recognize by a performer.
> ...


Good to here about the Dancers.... my kids always love watching them...

TTT for Socios..... :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 20 2008, 06:33 PM~10699769
> *No disrespect here. We have been having our car show for 5 years now and our emphasis has always been to bring the community together, to have everyone get together for one day and have a good time. Our shows have never been concentrated in making money off the people by charging them because we have an entertainer. We would rather spend the money on other things that we find more important to give back to the community.  Although, we have had entertainers in the past and they promise to not use foul language and they never commit. So we decided not to have any.  Now your concern of us “bringing” a DJ, we are not brining anyone. Mike is coming on his own because of the POSITIVE feed back he as heard about our show and he is welcomed here by everyone.  Just to let you know, we are going to have 2 DJ’s at the show, the other one is from the Monterey County Area.
> 
> Now your comment of a good Nor-cal show, everyone will have their own opinion and that is yours. My opinion is that I feel that our show is getting up to the caliber of one of the best shows in Northern Cali and it’s being recognize for our dedication to the community and to the people that attend our show, and not being recognize by a performer.
> ...


This pretty much said it all....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Ruthie Skye will be there,got to Rep. SACRAMENTO!!!

Make sure you check out my myspace under RUTHIE SKYE!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 20 2008, 10:49 PM~10701328
> *If you have questions PM me or post them up</span>[/u][/i]*. :cheesy:
> [/b]



*Whats your number I have some questions about the show* :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ttt for one of thee baddest shows :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 21 2008, 08:36 AM~10703332
> *Ruthie Skye will be there,got to Rep. SACRAMENTO!!!
> 
> Make sure you check out my myspace under RUTHIE SKYE!
> *


  

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=99944971


----------



## Gwap City (May 21, 2008)

Gwap City will be there supporting this show, Last year I rememeber this being one of the biggest in northen cali.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Gwap City (May 21, 2008)

watch out for the green El Camino......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gwap City_@May 21 2008, 02:16 PM~10705695
> *watch out for the green El Camino......
> *


wich one?? tommys?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 21 2008, 08:36 AM~10703332
> *Ruthie Skye will be there,got to Rep. SACRAMENTO!!!
> 
> Make sure you check out my myspace under RUTHIE SKYE!
> *






*
"I do very BAD things and I do them very well."*




:0 :cheesy:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Can't wait for the show to start


----------



## Gwap City (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 21 2008, 02:35 PM~10705829
> *wich one??  tommys?
> *



No my name is Jaime from Ceres...... this will be my 1st show...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@May 21 2008, 02:56 PM~10705985
> *Can't wait for the show to start
> *


Hey bro .... how have things been? Long time ..... need to kick it at the show ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2008, 02:50 PM~10705952
> *
> "I do very BAD things and I do them very well."
> :0  :cheesy:
> *


I saw that too .... she could be the new spokes model .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 21 2008, 02:59 PM~10706005
> *I saw that too .... she could be the new spokes model ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




dammmmmmmmmm homie I was thinking da same thang :biggrin: we COCHINOS think alike :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2008, 03:01 PM~10706015
> *dammmmmmmmmm homie I was thinking da same thang  :biggrin:  we COCHINOS think alike  :cheesy:
> *


I saw we present this to the other cochino's and then ask her on sunday .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gwap City (May 21, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

4 days left :biggrin: 


Bike looks badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 21 2008, 01:59 PM~10706000
> *Hey bro .... how have things been? Long time ..... need to kick it at the show ....
> *


I been real good my computer has been down so I only get on it when I can but for sure will kick it at the show. Give me call I lost your # I broke my phone so hit me up


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

whats up COCHINO'S long time since ive been on  ....well ill be bringing RUTHIE SKYE & PRINCESS to the show on sunday we will be there at 1pm so clean ur ride's cause ill be takin pic's 4 streetlow magazine thats y i havent been posting them  up so if u see me halla at me.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 21 2008, 04:52 PM~10706840
> *whats up COCHINO'S long time since ive been on  ....well ill be bringing RUTHIE SKYE & PRINCESS  to the show on sunday we will be there at 1pm so clean ur ride's cause ill be takin pic's 4 streetlow magazine thats y i havent been posting them   up so if u see me halla at me.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@May 21 2008, 04:10 PM~10706529
> *I been real good my computer has been down so I only get on it when I can  but for sure will kick it at the show. Give me call I lost your # I broke my phone so hit me up
> *


I'll call you up bro when i get to Sac ....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

RUTHIE SKYE

 

PRINCESS

 

 LATINA'S


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 21 2008, 09:39 AM~10703350
> *Whats your number I have some questions about the show  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna make the trip Gotti??? let me know..I'll be up there all weekend....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 21 2008, 04:06 PM~10706065
> *I saw we present this to the other cochino's and then ask her on sunday ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cochino meeting at the Impalas Booth.......what time should we hold session my brothers????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 21 2008, 05:52 PM~10706840
> *whats up COCHINO'S long time since ive been on  ....well ill be bringing RUTHIE SKYE & PRINCESS  to the show on sunday we will be there at 1pm so clean ur ride's cause ill be takin pic's 4 streetlow magazine thats y i havent been posting them   up so if u see me halla at me.
> *


stop by the booth and say hi.....saw you at the Vallejo show but you just walked by, looked like you were in a hurry.....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 20 2008, 05:46 PM~10698270
> *BOTTOM LINE HOWW MUCH DENIO 300 400 500   HOW MUCH CAN I BRING HOME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave: ORANGE JUICE N DA HOUSE REPPING BLACK MAGIC SINCE MY HOMMIE RETIRED THE RIDE GOT GO DOWN TO KEEP BLACK MAGIC ALIVE IM KING OF CALI ANY BODY WANT SOME :biggrin: WERE YOU BaY AREA HOPPERZ AT YOU DIDNT SHOW UP TO ORANGE COVE SO NOW I GOT GO TO YOUR HOOD  TO PUT IT DOWN DAMN SHAME  BETTER HAVE SOME COLD COR :biggrin: ONAS
> *


Correction, your The TRUCK king of cali.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

how much to enter !!!????????? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 21 2008, 05:55 PM~10707281
> *RUTHIE SKYE
> 
> 
> ...




niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 21 2008, 03:06 PM~10706065
> *I saw we present this to the other cochino's and then ask her on sunday ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


she gots my vote 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 21 2008, 02:35 PM~10705829
> *wich one??  tommys?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gwap City_@May 21 2008, 02:57 PM~10705990
> *No my name is Jaime from Ceres...... this will be my 1st show...
> *


got any pic's :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

IMPALAS FROM RENO WILL BE THERE WITH THREE CARS.... SEE YOU THEN HOMIES.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT.. GO SHOW LAST YEAR...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@May 21 2008, 07:58 PM~10708558
> *IMPALAS FROM RENO WILL BE THERE WITH THREE CARS.... SEE YOU THEN HOMIES....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT.. GO SHOW LAST YEAR...
> *





thanks 4 da support


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE IT'S GOING TO BE A COOL SHOW, WISH I COULD BE THERE, BUT I LIVE TO FAR....SO GOOD LUCK TO SOCIOS C.C., AND THE ONE'S WHO DO ATTEND HAVE FUN TIME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i hope to see ruthie and get a pic with her next to my car. :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Ruthie We'll see you on Sunday! :biggrin: 

East-Bay Aztecas! Will be there Supportin' "SOCIOS Car Club" :cheesy: 


















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 21 2008, 06:35 PM~10707641
> *how much to enter !!!?????????  :biggrin:
> *


Its $25 Bucks Bro


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@May 21 2008, 09:35 PM~10710038
> *Its $25 Bucks Bro
> *


For vehicle registration


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Good Morning all cochino members.... Ruthie Skye is going to the Socios car show. Dust off you lowriders and bring your cameras.. Cause this cochina girl will be there with full force, ready to take pictures with the needy and the greedy.
Keep it hoppin
Ruthie Skye.
       :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

make sure to stop by the booth....we have the 2nd Issue and it has last years Socios show in it.....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

i'm gonna be there guys!!!! Have to rep SACRA


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 20 2008, 07:33 PM~10699769
> *No disrespect here. We have been having our car show for 5 years now and our emphasis has always been to bring the community together, to have everyone get together for one day and have a good time. Our shows have never been concentrated in making money off the people by charging them because we have an entertainer. We would rather spend the money on other things that we find more important to give back to the community.  Although, we have had entertainers in the past and they promise to not use foul language and they never commit. So we decided not to have any.  Now your concern of us “bringing” a DJ, we are not brining anyone. Mike is coming on his own because of the POSITIVE feed back he as heard about our show and he is welcomed here by everyone.  Just to let you know, we are going to have 2 DJ’s at the show, the other one is from the Monterey County Area.
> 
> Now your comment of a good Nor-cal show, everyone will have their own opinion and that is yours. My opinion is that I feel that our show is getting up to the caliber of one of the best shows in Northern Cali and it’s being recognize for our dedication to the community and to the people that attend our show, and not being recognize by a performer.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2008, 09:14 AM~10711403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :worship: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 22 2008, 09:10 AM~10711384
> *Good Morning all cochino members.... Ruthie Skye is going to the Socios car show. Dust off you lowriders and bring your cameras.. Cause this cochina girl will be there with full force, ready to take pictures with the needy and the greedy.
> Keep it hoppin
> Ruthie Skye.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 21 2008, 03:35 PM~10705829
> *wich one??  tommys?
> *


Tommy is staying home for the Holiday weekend 
:wave:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 22 2008, 10:25 AM~10712256
> *Tommy is staying home for the Holiday weekend
> :wave:
> *


 :0  


i know was up :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 22 2008, 08:10 AM~10711384
> *Good Morning all cochino members.... Ruthie Skye is going to the Socios car show. Dust off you lowriders and bring your cameras.. Cause this cochina girl will be there with full force, ready to take pictures with the needy and the greedy.
> Keep it hoppin
> Ruthie Skye.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

3 days left :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*LOOKS LIKE A FEW OF US WILL BE SPORTING OUR NEW BADGES* :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:   
\


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 22 2008, 11:15 AM~10712193
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :worship:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@May 22 2008, 05:40 PM~10715273
> *LOOKS LIKE A FEW OF US WILL BE SPORTING OUR NEW BADGES :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> \
> 
> ...



LUCKYYYY!!!! :cheesy: 

Congrats...  See you on Sunday..:wave:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sac Town Lowrider_@May 20 2008, 07:01 PM~10698935
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT SOCIOS ............ I SEE YOU GUYS ARE BRINGING A DJ FROM SOUTH CALI ALL THE WAY UP TO NOR-CAL........ THAT'S GOOD AND ALL BUT WERE ARE THE ENTERTAINERS FOR THE DAY???
> 
> NOR-CAL IS THE CAPITAL OF THE HYPHY MOVEMENT AND ANY ONE FROM NOR-CAL KNOWS.... WERE THERE IS A GOOD NOR-CAL SHOW... THERE ARE USUALY GOOD NOR-CAL PERFORMERS......
> ...


Most of my homies from No.Cal dont listen to hyphy.
this will be my 3rd socios show I will be at and the last 2 were all good!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 22 2008, 06:32 PM~10715614
> *Most of my homies from No.Cal dont listen to hyphy.
> this will be my 3rd socios show I will be at and the last 2 were all good!
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> SOUNDS LIKE IT'S GOING TO BE A COOL SHOW, WISH I COULD BE THERE, BUT I LIVE TO FAR....SO GOOD LUCK TO SOCIOS C.C., AND THE ONE'S WHO DO ATTEND HAVE FUN TIME!!! :thumbsup:



thanks homie  



> Ruthie We'll see you on Sunday! :biggrin:
> 
> East-Bay Aztecas! Will be there Supportin' "SOCIOS Car Club" :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 21 2008, 05:55 PM~10707281
> *RUTHIE SKYE
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 4 da call Adrian is ready 4 da photo shoot


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 22 2008, 10:25 AM~10712256
> *Tommy is staying home for the Holiday weekend
> :wave:
> *


hit me up we can put are gas money's together and bbq at a park


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sac Town Lowrider_@May 20 2008, 05:01 PM~10698935
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT SOCIOS ............ I SEE YOU GUYS ARE BRINGING A DJ FROM SOUTH CALI ALL THE WAY UP TO NOR-CAL........ THAT'S GOOD AND ALL BUT WERE ARE THE ENTERTAINERS FOR THE DAY???
> 
> NOR-CAL IS THE CAPITAL OF THE HYPHY MOVEMENT AND ANY ONE FROM NOR-CAL KNOWS.... WERE THERE IS A GOOD NOR-CAL SHOW... THERE ARE USUALY GOOD NOR-CAL PERFORMERS......
> ...


Hyphy? man I hope I dont see none of that..


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 22 2008, 08:26 PM~10716642
> *Hyphy? man I hope I dont see none of that..
> *


x2


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i
i'll pay the admission to the show just 2 see ruthie sky. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 22 2008, 08:26 PM~10716642
> *Hyphy? man I hope I dont see none of that..
> *


X1952


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 22 2008, 08:05 PM~10717065
> *i
> i'll  pay the admission to the show just 2 see ruthie sky.  :biggrin:
> *



Manuel there is no admission fee it's free but if you want to give me extra cash you can :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 22 2008, 05:32 PM~10715614
> *Most of my homies from No.Cal dont listen to hyphy.
> this will be my 3rd socios show I will be at and the last 2 were all good!
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*ALMOST SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2008, 09:01 AM~10719360
> *ALMOST SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 23 2008, 08:04 AM~10719384
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Buenos dias TORO..............................


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2008, 09:06 AM~10719393
> *Buenos dias TORO..............................
> *


cuando nos vamos chuyito....


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

TTT for gabe on good day sacramento... hell yeah..


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Ruthie Skye needs help!!!!
What do you guys want me to wear??????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 23 2008, 08:36 AM~10719518
> *Ruthie Skye needs help!!!!
> What do you guys want me to wear??????
> *


NOTHING


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

lol..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 23 2008, 09:04 AM~10719685
> *lol..
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone know what the weather is suppose to be like? I heard is was suppose to rain  :angry:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2008, 09:03 AM~10719674
> *NOTHING
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 22 2008, 09:24 PM~10716621
> *hit me up we can put are gas money's together and bbq at a park
> *



Before you spend money on another road trip or bbq, you need to square up on the 2 pizza's you already owe :buttkick: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 23 2008, 09:31 AM~10719841
> *Before you spend money on another road trip or bbq, you need to square up on the 2 pizza's you already owe  :buttkick:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they are in my freezer :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2008, 09:36 AM~10719877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 23 2008, 08:36 AM~10719518
> *Ruthie Skye needs help!!!!
> What do you guys want me to wear??????
> *




a RAIDERS thong :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*PLEASE STOP BY THE YAYA'S BOOTH, I WILL HAVE A BOX 2 COLLECT DONATIONS TO HELP OUT WITH BABY ISABELLA'S HEART SURGERY *

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409322


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2008, 10:15 AM~10720236
> *a RAIDERS thong  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


Than here is a girl for you bro .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 23 2008, 10:20 AM~10720278
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> Than here is a girl for you bro .....
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ WILL HAVE SOMETHING FOR THAT BOX, DEFINITELY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 23 2008, 10:23 AM~10720294
> *THE CHOLO DJ WILL HAVE SOMETHING FOR THAT BOX, DEFINITELY
> *



thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

Northern cali is the home of the hyphy movment


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NATHIZZLE_@May 23 2008, 11:01 AM~10720536
> *Northern cali is the home of the hyphy movment
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

See you all up there!!! No '4, just spectating this time :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2008, 12:03 PM~10720546
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 23 2008, 11:26 AM~10720699
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 23 2008, 11:43 AM~10720850
> *x3
> *


X4


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@May 23 2008, 08:34 AM~10719511
> *TTT for gabe on good day sacramento... hell yeah..
> *


Any links to the video? Missed it. :uh:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2008, 11:46 AM~10720880
> *X4
> *


x5 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2008, 11:46 AM~10720880
> *X4
> *


x6


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

whats up jesse


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@May 23 2008, 12:35 PM~10721175
> *whats up jesse
> *



q vo Jay c u on sun :biggrin:


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

yessir did u catch us on the tube this mornin


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@May 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10721335
> *yessir did u catch us on the tube this mornin
> *





:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 22 2008, 08:26 PM~10716642
> *Hyphy? man I hope I dont see none of that..
> *


x789,629,258,354,154,164,264,156 to the tenth degree  :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 23 2008, 11:05 AM~10720563
> *See you all up there!!! No '4, just spectating this time :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *



What's up Jen!! :cheesy: What's wrong with the 4?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@May 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10721335
> *yessir did u catch us on the tube this mornin
> *



Did you hear my announcement on the radio... :0 KSFM baby 102.5... :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 23 2008, 08:52 AM~10719960
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


wear a niner cheerleader outfit. then you would really look good. :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

we are there to support all of sac shows


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

See everybody there  Hope the weather is good hno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 23 2008, 02:20 PM~10721861
> *See everybody there   Hope the weather is good  hno:
> *


:cheesy: 


It's going to be perfect...high 70's....  


http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USC...pnav_undeclared


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 23 2008, 02:26 PM~10721889
> *:cheesy:
> It's going to be perfect...high 70's....
> http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USC...pnav_undeclared
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2008, 10:20 AM~10720271
> *PLEASE STOP BY THE YAYA'S BOOTH, I WILL HAVE A BOX 2 COLLECT DONATIONS TO HELP OUT WITH BABY ISABELLA'S HEART SURGERY
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409322
> ...





*TTT*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 23 2008, 01:20 PM~10721499
> *Did you hear my announcement on the radio... :0  KSFM baby 102.5... :cheesy:
> *




MIRALA MUY CHINGONA


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its almost here.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 23 2008, 03:34 PM~10722243
> *its almost here.
> *



C U THERE BOBBY :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 23 2008, 01:19 PM~10721491
> *What's up Jen!! :cheesy:  What's wrong with the 4?
> *


Nothing, taking the Jetta to do the brakes @ my Dad's :cheesy: :angel:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

IS THERE A CC ROLL CALL YET?

--IMPALAS
--INDIVIDUALS
--INSPIRATIONS
--PARLIAMENT
--LUX
--DEVOTIONS
--????

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 23 2008, 04:10 PM~10722510
> *IS THERE A CC ROLL CALL YET?
> 
> --IMPALAS
> ...


LUXURIOUS


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2008, 04:11 PM~10722520
> *LUXURIOUS
> *


you are fast!! :cheesy: I just added what I saw on this page


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

IMPERIALS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 23 2008, 04:13 PM~10722534
> *you are fast!! :cheesy: I just added what I saw on this page
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BROWN IMPRESSION
VIEJITOS


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 23 2008, 05:10 PM~10722510
> *IS THERE A CC ROLL CALL YET?
> 
> --IMPALAS
> ...


UCE SJ

We are meeting up and rolling to Sac


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Added some :angel:



> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 23 2008, 04:10 PM~10722510
> *IS THERE A CC ROLL CALL YET?
> 
> --IMPALAS
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@May 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10721335
> *yessir did u catch us on the tube this mornin
> *



I just got home and checked my DVR... :cheesy: 

I don't know how to put this as a video or what ever. :uh: I took some pics of my TV...LOL!!! :uh: 



















:biggrin: 










Pictures suck....  :angry:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 23 2008, 05:12 PM~10722938
> *Added some :angel:
> *



Good Looking out Jenn :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 23 2008, 04:59 PM~10722856
> *UCE SJ
> 
> We are meeting up and rolling to Sac
> *


IM MEETING UP WITH THEM TOO


----------



## 1967IMPALA (May 10, 2006)

Here you go. Good job SOCIOS  

http://cbs13.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Gonna be nice


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1967IMPALA_@May 23 2008, 05:32 PM~10723080
> *Here you go. Good job SOCIOS
> 
> http://cbs13.com/video/[email protected]
> *


GABE'S A NATURAL SPOKES PERSON  

''GHOST RIDE THE WHIP'' :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
PENDEJO :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1967IMPALA_@May 23 2008, 05:32 PM~10723080
> *Here you go. Good job SOCIOS
> 
> http://cbs13.com/video/[email protected]
> *


hahaha YUP!!! "Ghost riding has NOTHING to do with the lowrirder movement" memorialized on TV, I love it  :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 23 2008, 05:42 PM~10723155
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: See ya there :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 23 2008, 06:47 PM~10723188
> *:wave: See ya there :biggrin:
> *


yup yup.....we'll be out there tomorrow...got a shoot to do....you coming up sunday?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 23 2008, 05:49 PM~10723201
> *yup yup.....we'll be out there tomorrow...got a shoot to do....you coming up sunday?
> *


Leaving tomorrow morning to Auburn (Dad's) then rolling in with Reno chapter on Sunday AM.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 23 2008, 06:51 PM~10723214
> *Leaving tomorrow morning to Auburn (Dad's) then rolling in with Reno chapter on Sunday AM.
> *


cool....I'll c-ya up there....


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 23 2008, 03:34 PM~10722243
> *its almost here.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

HENRY AND HIS CREW WELL BE THERE REPRESENTING HENRY'S BODY SHOP & MI FAMILIA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1967IMPALA_@May 23 2008, 05:32 PM~10723080
> *Here you go. Good job SOCIOS
> 
> http://cbs13.com/video/[email protected]
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 23 2008, 05:17 PM~10722980
> *I just got home and checked my DVR... :cheesy:
> 
> I don't know how to put this as a video or what ever. :uh:  I took some pics of my TV...LOL!!! :uh:
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

GOOD LUCK WIT YOUR SHOW HOMIES


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

This is gonna be great!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1967IMPALA_@May 23 2008, 04:32 PM~10723080
> *Here you go. Good job SOCIOS
> 
> http://cbs13.com/video/[email protected]
> *


 :thumbsup: cant wait


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow thanks everyone we've been getting alot of possitive feed back 4 the show  see you guys on Sunday. OHH!!! and the trailer just got dropped off at my house today. Good luck 2 all who enter the raffle


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 23 2008, 05:12 PM~10722938
> *Added some :angel:
> *


yes your homie kita will be there with a bigg hug waitin for yaa honey be safe on the way up onelove.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

C H I C A N O L E G A C Y C. C . SAN FRANCISCO & EASTBAY CHAPTER
will be there !


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 23 2008, 10:49 PM~10725222
> *yes your homie kita will be there with a bigg hug waitin for yaa honey be safe on the way up onelove.
> *


I'll be at the House of Kita saturday afternoon usooooooooo...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 23 2008, 03:09 PM~10722497
> *Nothing, taking the Jetta to do the brakes @ my Dad's :cheesy: :angel:
> *


  take the 4... we can do the brakes here


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 23 2008, 10:35 PM~10725633
> *I'll be at the House of Kita saturday afternoon usooooooooo...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 23 2008, 04:10 PM~10722510
> *IS THERE A CC ROLL CALL YET?
> 
> --IMPALAS
> ...


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*For the people that want to Caravan from modesto...We will be leaving my house at 7 am and stop in Salida at the Burger King on kiernan And wait there till 7:15 then we heading to Manteca at the Am/Pm and wait till about 7:40 then we heading to Sac...We will drive at a decent speed so not to fast and not that slow...So who ever wants to caravan meet up at those places and if you dont catch us there try to catch up...*  :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@May 23 2008, 11:58 PM~10726159
> *For the people that want to Caravan from modesto...We will be leaving my house at 7 am and stop in Salida at the Burger King on kiernan And wait there till 7:15 then we heading to Manteca at the Am/Pm and wait till about 7:40 then we heading to Sac...We will drive at a decent speed so not to fast and not that slow...So who ever wants to caravan meet up at those places and if you dont catch us there try to catch up...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Wish you guys the best :thumbsup: to a good turnout


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 24 2008, 12:20 AM~10725947
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hey gabe is it rain or shine ? either way i'll be there and dry the trailer if it rains/lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 23 2008, 09:48 PM~10725213
> *Wow thanks everyone  we've been getting alot of possitive feed back 4 the show  see you guys on Sunday. OHH!!! and the trailer just got dropped off at my house today.  Good luck 2 all who enter the raffle
> *


I'LL PM YOU MY ADD. SO YOU CAN DROP IT OFF NOW!!!!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

i hope it dont rain tommorrow, even if it does ill be out there suporting this show. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

UCE WILL BE IN THERE


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Hope you guys have a Great Show my Daughter is disappointed she couldn't make it out there this year.but we will be out there God willing Next Year. :biggrin: A Big Hello To Socios Coming @ Ya From Tejas


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Good Morning Everyone,

I just woke up and looked out the window and it looked like we had some showers last night or early this morning. I checked the news and it’s going to be cloudy tomorrow with a 30% of showers. I am actually in favor for the clouds to be here since we will be in a new parking lot with no SHADE and we are going to be on a black top. We all know how hot Sacramento gets, so this will be in our favor to have a nice cool day. I will see everyone in the morning. 

SHAUUUU!!! 


Lisset :wave:


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

get off the computer lisset you have a show to do


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 24 2008, 11:47 AM~10727593
> *Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I just woke up and looked out the window and it looked like we had some showers last night or early this morning. I checked the news and it’s going to be cloudy tomorrow with a 30% of showers. I am actually in favor for the clouds to be here since we will be in a new parking lot with no SHADE and we are going to be on a black top.  We all know how hot Sacramento gets, so this will be in our favor to have a nice cool day.  I will see everyone in the morning.
> ...


  good i will be there....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@May 24 2008, 10:50 AM~10727608
> *get off the computer lisset you have a show to do
> *


Be nice Jay.. I know where you live :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 24 2008, 09:47 AM~10727593
> *Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I just woke up and looked out the window and it looked like we had some showers last night or early this morning. I checked the news and it’s going to be cloudy tomorrow with a 30% of showers. I am actually in favor for the clouds to be here since we will be in a new parking lot with no SHADE and we are going to be on a black top.  We all know how hot Sacramento gets, so this will be in our favor to have a nice cool day.  I will see everyone in the morning.
> ...



i hope someone is selling koolaid and fryed liver.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

im bring somthing new out tomorrow


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

What is with this rain? The show on rain or shine?


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't know about kool aid and fried liver but we got 3 bad ass slushie machines blue red and pink ummm


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

man I keep watching that news clip!! The camera makes me look fat  er lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 24 2008, 10:47 AM~10727593
> *Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I just woke up and looked out the window and it looked like we had some showers last night or early this morning. I checked the news and it’s going to be cloudy tomorrow with a 30% of showers. I am actually in favor for the clouds to be here since we will be in a new parking lot with no SHADE and we are going to be on a black top.  We all know how hot Sacramento gets, so this will be in our favor to have a nice cool day.  I will see everyone in the morning.
> ...


IS THE SHOW GONNA BE ON THE SIDE DEVOTIONS HAD THERES ON????

SO NO DIRT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Daily Details for
Sacramento, CA (95823) 
[ English | Metric ] 

6am 
Few Showers
53°F 

9am 
Few Showers
57°F 


12pm 
Parttly Cloudy
64°F 


3pm 
Partly Cloudy
69°F 

6pm 
Few Showers
69°F 


9pm 
Few Showers
61°F


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

30% chance :uh:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10725222
> *yes your homie kita will be there with a bigg hug waitin for yaa honey be safe on the way up onelove.
> *


YYYAAAAYYY :cheesy: long time no see!!! I was hoping to run into U at Chicano Park last month  See ya tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Everyone be careful, wherever you're coming from


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

what time is move in time and how much for a bike?? is it free for the public?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 24 2008, 12:57 PM~10728358
> *what time is move in time and how much for a bike?? is it free for the public?
> *


$25 to reg a bike or a car and yes, the show is free to the publc. No wristbands or anything like that. Pack the car and bring the family.  I think move in is at 7? There should be someone there by 6:30.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 24 2008, 11:26 AM~10727780
> *IS THE SHOW GONNA BE ON THE SIDE DEVOTIONS HAD THERES ON????
> 
> SO NO DIRT
> *


Thats correct. The show is on the West side parking lot of the school. No dirt or grass for anyone. Plenty of room for all cars bikes or whatever you got.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2008, 10:56 AM~10727635
> *im bring somthing new out tomorrow
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 24 2008, 10:58 AM~10727648
> *What is with this rain?  The show on rain or shine?
> *


The show is Rain or shine.


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

UCE FALLON,NV CHAPTER WILL BE THERE RAIN OR SHINE, JUST CROSSING MY FINGERS FOR DRYNESS... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 24 2008, 01:46 PM~10728627
> *
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@May 23 2008, 07:58 PM~10724249
> *GOOD LUCK WIT YOUR SHOW HOMIES
> *




*PLEASE STOP BY THE YAYA'S BOOTH, I WILL HAVE A BOX 2 COLLECT DONATIONS TO HELP OUT WITH BABY ISABELLA'S HEART SURGERY *

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409322


:biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey, 

Looking forward to seeing all my brother and the lady's at the show! 

Don't worrie Home Boy's it will not rain on the show I will not let it.

I am The God!

Larry 
Riding Independent


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@May 24 2008, 03:50 PM~10729176
> *Hey,
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all my brother and the lady's at the show!
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

whats up fellas 84cutty will b out there with streetlow models RUTHIE SKYE & PRINCESS see everyone there.  :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

man its looking like rain for to morrow :thumbsdown:  :angry:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

209TIME!!! WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR THE CAUSE

THAT SHOW HAS REALLY BEEN GOOD THE LAST FEW YEARS AND GETTING BETTER

AND THE JUDGING IS WAY BETTER THEN STREETLOW!!!......  

SOCIOS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK & I WILL SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2008, 10:56 AM~10727635
> *im bring somthing new out tomorrow
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

MAN I AM PISSED I CANT GO --I HAVE HAD A BULLSHIT ASS WEEK --$$$$$ IS GETTING BAD SO I GOTTA WORK MY ASS OFF THIS WHOLE WEEKEND JUST SO I CAN TAKE OF MY FAMILY 


MY APOLIGIES TO SOCIOS YOU GUYS ALWAYS THROW ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Wind Rain or Sunny We will be there


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

what time is the latest you can register a truck or car??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty+May 24 2008, 05:56 PM~10729673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




piche PITO :angry: :angry: but I understand homie c u at ur bbq :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*WELL SHOWTIME IS TOMORROW C U ALL AT DA SHOW :biggrin*:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@May 24 2008, 07:12 PM~10730057
> *man its looking like rain for to morrow :thumbsdown:    :angry:
> *


 :no: :no: It was suppose to rain today and there was no drop, and I was driving ALL over sacramento from 11AM to 5PM. It's going to be nice... :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 24 2008, 10:11 PM~10731246
> *what time is the latest you can register a truck or car??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 24 2008, 10:35 PM~10731365
> *:uh:
> *



show starts at 12 pm


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+May 24 2008, 10:11 PM~10731246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! 

The latest will be 11:00 AM and for the hop aswell. 


IF ANYONE IS GOING TO BE RUNING LATE, PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL AND MAYBE I CAN WAIT FOR YOU DEPENDING HOW FAR YOU ARE.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+May 24 2008, 07:30 PM~10730155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU GUYS, SEE YOU AT THE REGISTRATION TABLE...


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 24 2008, 10:34 PM~10731362
> *:no:  :no:  It was suppose to rain today and there was no drop, and I was driving ALL over sacramento from 11AM to 5PM.  It's going to be nice... :cheesy:
> *


its been raining all day here in Modesto


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

hno: it's almost showtime


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

If the weather is like today it will be perfect


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

This Rain Must Go. I have no wipers on my ride!!! Drive safe to the show home boys's and the Lady's . Keep your shit low for the show.

L


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Dammit Raul :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 24 2008, 11:09 PM~10731520
> *Dammit Raul :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

LEAVING SAN JO IN A FEW :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 25 2008, 03:33 AM~10732250
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> LEAVING SAN JO IN A FEW :cheesy:
> *


Orale Danny


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 24 2008, 01:43 PM~10728612
> *$25 to reg a bike or a car and yes, the show is free to the publc. No wristbands or anything like that. Pack the car and bring the family.   I think move in is at 7? There should be someone there by 6:30.
> *


on my way


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 25 2008, 03:37 AM~10732256
> *
> on my way
> *


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Its time!!


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@May 25 2008, 04:10 AM~10732292
> *Its time!!
> *


fashow


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Clear sky in frisco, hopefully it'll reaches sacras :angel:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

we heading out there in a few see you all there


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

don't forget pics i wanna see what we missed out on this year see you guys in August


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

]


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

On my way........


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi guys sorry we couldn't make it my hubby has a work injury that kept in the hospital until yesteday evening. Post up some pictures so we can see what we missed


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

great show, just got back, just went to spectate couldnt take the car, but was alot of cars there, and alot of people, and the weather was great, big props to socios for once again throwing a great show. see yall next year. i didnt take my camera but im sure there will be some pics up pretty soon.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

any pics yet!!!


----------



## $hameless (May 3, 2007)

Nice Show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

Great Show!!! Thanks to all who worked so hard, it showed!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

good show :thumbsup: i took 1st place


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 25 2008, 07:56 PM~10735487
> *good show :thumbsup: i took 1st place
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 25 2008, 07:56 PM~10735487
> *good show :thumbsup: i took 1st place
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 25 2008, 08:04 PM~10735544
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Great show... Lookin' forward to the next one... One Luv to the Socios... TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

After the Devotion Show... The next event in Sac....


----------



## tslick (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks bro!! Call me this week


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

it was a great show. got to see a lot of old friends and make a few new ones.... even the security was friendly and helpfull :thumbsup: how often can you say that!

so who won the raffle? i missed it. :dunno: 

thanks socios!!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

On behalf of all the Born2ryde club we would like to say thanx for a great time we had alot of fun....Thanx Lisset for the invitation and you were right it didnt rain...turned out to be a beautiful day.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 25 2008, 08:10 PM~10735602
> *it was a great show. got to see a lot of old friends and make a few new ones.... even the security was friendly and helpfull :thumbsup: how often can you say that!
> 
> so who won the raffle? i missed it. :dunno:
> ...


Well Viejitos from Nevada won the Trailer and they only bought 1 ticket lucky guy  :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

And sorry i missed the Lay It Low group picture...maybe next time


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

pics? anyone


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tslick_@May 25 2008, 08:09 PM~10735584
> *Thanks bro!! Call me this week
> *



10-4


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice show Socios Thanks we had a nice time


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

first year i didn't win anything but it was nice looking at the models. worth the price see ya next year. i hope you can make it to ours oct 5 on franklin blvd all moneys goes to the start program.at the brete harte school.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

GREAT SHOW, WEATHER WAS GREAT, GOOD CROWD!! NICE JOB SOCIOS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tslick (Dec 2, 2007)

Great show,great peoples thx


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCIOS good show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

it was awesome..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I just want to say big ups to all the clubs who went out to our show.. congrats to all the winners, like every year it was a great turnout, for those who missed it, theres always next year, we aint going anywhere... SOCIOS BABY!! one luv...


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Good show guys. Can't believe the weather. See ya all at the next show. OH Ya 1st place too.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

are first time , will be back next year


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 26 2008, 03:38 PM~10735876
> *Nice show Socios Thanks we had a nice time
> *


  x2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i have hop video's i will post them monday :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks 2 every one that made it out 2 our show today. We had a pretty good turnout considering that we thought it was going 2 rain. The weather was actually better than any of our past years . Maybe just a lil breeze that sucked. Once again thanks for everybody's support and all of the SOCIOS members


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I want to see some pics !


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 25 2008, 08:45 PM~10736433
> *  I want to see some pics !
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

does anyone know how to take pictures? :uh:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks socios for the great show, had hella fun!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10736561
> *thanks socios for the great show, had hella fun!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats gus :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 25 2008, 10:12 PM~10736597
> *Congrats gus  :thumbsup:
> *


same to you bro thanks


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THAT WAS A NICE SHOW I HAD A REAL GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

Nobody got any Ruthie Ske pictures???? Man, i heard she looked FINE?????


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS IS A CLEAN ASS RIDE!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Some of these may not work but keep trying. :biggrin: 
regal
El Camino
63 Impala
64 Impala
HiLow Caddy


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Some pics of the Wagons.......


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

I would love to say THANK YOU, to everyone that supported our show. We got riders from Washington City to Los Angeles, to the Bay to Neveda and all around Sacramento. Thank you to all once again.It was a beautiful day, could of not asked for any more perfect weather than that.  We will see what other things we can do for our 7th... :cheesy: :biggrin: Thank you to all of the memebers that worked so hard  We will see you at the shows... :wave: 

Lisset  




Also, want to say Congratulations to UCE for most members. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 25 2008, 10:39 PM~10736778
> *I would love to say THANK YOU, to everyone that supported our show.  We got riders from Washington City to Los Angeles, to the Bay to Neveda and all around Sacramento. Thank you to all once again.It was a beautiful day, could of not asked for any more perfect weather than that.     We will see what other things we can do for our 7th... :cheesy:  :biggrin:  Thank you to all of the memebers that worked so hard   We will see you at the shows... :wave:
> 
> Lisset
> ...


great job once again. :biggrin: show gets better every year, hopefully u can make this one coming up in 2 weeks


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 25 2008, 10:34 PM~10736741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did harold get best of show


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: Bejeweled_65, RICHIE'S 59, 4pumpedTLon20s, lowriv1972, viejitos37, oldskool6six, juiced, DEVOTION64, Regal King, SUPREME69, 41chev, 209TIME!!!, ssf650guy, chicanolegacysf

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST THE SHIT I KNOW MOST OF YOU CANT STAND---LOL

I LIKE THIS KIND OF SHIT -----I LIKE ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT TYPES OF CARS

SO SORRY IF YOU GUYS DONT LIKE THESE LAST FEW PIC'S................. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 25 2008, 10:42 PM~10736791
> *did harold get best of show
> *


 :yes: :yes: And some specialty awards. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

209TIME!!! Good Pictures.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 25 2008, 10:49 PM~10736830
> *209TIME!!! Good Pictures.
> *



THANKS I TRY TO DO MY PART!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 25 2008, 10:40 PM~10736786
> *great job once again.  :biggrin: show gets better every year, hopefully u can make this one coming up in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Bobby.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 25 2008, 10:54 PM~10736862
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is cool Picture of the registration line... :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 25 2008, 10:56 PM~10736871
> *That is cool Picture of the registration line... :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU..GOOD TURN OUT.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

5 Members: Bejeweled_65, jrstribley, 68niou1, Born2Ryde_CC_209, tslick

It didn't rain..LOL!!!

Thank you once again for your guys support.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 25 2008, 11:00 PM~10736876
> *THANK YOU..GOOD TURN OUT.
> *



Thank you.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

nice pics :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 25 2008, 10:54 PM~10736862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEA BTW THOSE WERE ALL OUR CARS.. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

EVEN THE LIL ONES ARE DOIN IT BIGG!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 25 2008, 11:06 PM~10736908
> *5 Members: Bejeweled_65, jrstribley, 68niou1, Born2Ryde_CC_209, tslick
> 
> It didn't rain..LOL!!!
> ...


i know i know.... its was fun being there...had a great time thanx again...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NOT A LO BUT A VERY NICE CAR..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 25 2008, 10:39 PM~10736778
> *I would love to say THANK YOU, to everyone that supported our show.  We got riders from Washington City to Los Angeles, to the Bay to Neveda and all around Sacramento. Thank you to all once again.It was a beautiful day, could of not asked for any more perfect weather than that.    We will see what other things we can do for our 7th... :cheesy:  :biggrin:  Thank you to all of the memebers that worked so hard   We will see you at the shows... :wave:
> 
> Lisset
> ...


 .. our club and I strongly apreciate it.. this show is a must, see yall next year!!! __Nelson and the big "I"


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

VIEJITOS WAS THERE FROM SAN JOAQUIN VALLEY,ORANGE COUNTY,INLAND EMPIRE,RENO,SAN JOSE,AND EAST BAY!!!!!! GRACIAS FOR THE GOOD SHOW SOCIOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@May 25 2008, 11:36 PM~10737055
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## 1950 Bomb (May 9, 2008)

Those are some gourgeous cars. Wish we had more like that around here.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GREAT SHOW! I HAD A BLAST. THANKS SOCIOS! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS C. C. would like to thank the Socios family for showing us a great time and handing out our flier to everyone that registered a car. Thanks again!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Another great show for "SOCIOS" !. thanx for the fun, see ya next year


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

THERE WAS SOME NICE RIDES OUT THERE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gwap City_@May 21 2008, 09:06 AM~10703488
> *Gwap City will be there supporting this show, Last year I rememeber this being one of the biggest in northen cali.....
> *


was this a no show?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Good show. Alot of nice cars.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Socios Car Club

It was a great show. got to see a lot of old friends and make a few new ones....

It's to bad about the weather because there should have been allot more car and Truck's attend your show.

It's to bad about Adrain's car getting hit by that tent. 

Thank God for the club member comming to his rescue and helping keep the tent from doing more damage. 

I remember last year when my Truck was scracked buy the kid trying to make a sean at OUR show.

It sucks!!! But you just have to suck it up and go pay to have it fixed.

It's part of have a Car or Truck of that calevor things are just going to happen that you have no control over you can't get Mat at anyone you just have to go with the flow.

It was nice talking to all of the Socios Members and seeing all my old friends I will see you all at the next show.

Keep them low for the Show.

Larry
Riding Independent,


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

On behalf of the UntouchableS family we like to thank Socios for a great show. and also I like to thank all da car clubs 4 stopping on the freeway to help when I broke down. That goes to show how much suuport we have 4 one another :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Thanks again


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lit1kBLnQ2U 
:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Here are more pics


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

IMMMMPPAAAAAAALLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS

Here it is full size :cheesy:










Thanks to Socios for a great show :thumbsup: , and it was great seeing everyone finally in the same spot!! 

Great show!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

It was a greeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttt show. Weather was good. Thanks Socios. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 
http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll184/P...nt=100_1244.flv


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@May 26 2008, 03:17 PM~10740117
> *:0  :0  :0
> http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll184/P...nt=100_1244.flv
> *


STYLISTICS SINGLE PUMP LINC! NOSED UP WIT DOUBLE PUMP 4DR.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

whats up socios had a good time :biggrin: took alot of pic's for streetlow magazine


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i288.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid288.photobucket.com/albums/ll184/PointBlank1000/100_1244.flv">


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

we couldnt make it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PointBlank_@May 26 2008, 04:18 PM~10740381
> *
> *


look's good


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 26 2008, 12:21 PM~10739055
> *ttt
> *



GUS good looking out BRO! Thanks for helping us!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Socios, Thanks for a "GOOD TIME" :biggrin: .... Aztecas Car Club!














 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i got one more of us swingin with the burgundy lincoln out in the parking lot , post it up later :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll184/P...t=VIDEO_003.flv :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Had a great time Socios..


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 26 2008, 05:25 PM~10741055
> *we couldnt make it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


coould of and should of :guns: 




just playin homie. you guys shoould of gone, it was a kool show. hada agood time. thanks socios for throwing a great show :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I am allllllll sunburnt......turned out to be a GREAT day....thanks Socios for another wonderfull show and thanks to all those that came out no matter what the weather was looking like.....TRUE RIDERS I tell ya.....









thanks Jenn...I have better reception with the bunny ears...hehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any more pictures?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

that yellow impalas 1st lick is nasty as hell. anyone know whats he is running?


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

so who won the hop ???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@May 26 2008, 09:29 PM~10742589
> *so who won the hop ???
> *


not me :uh:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: NEWSTYLE 66, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, Wire Wheel King, 916Hyna, $hameless, NS_Xikanita, ChicanoWayz, jojo67


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2008, 10:03 PM~10742907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who striped the truck


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2008, 10:02 PM~10742899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE TURN OUT SOCIOS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics bro


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry i don't know how to make the pict smaller?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I like 2 thank every 1 da came out 2 support our show,it was a great turned out n we hope 2 c every 1 there next year :biggrin: it was a lot work but worth it :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I lost my phone so please pm me ur number :biggrin: 

locs
toro
g style
sic n twisted
big rasta
exotic
lowrider scene
bobby
tone



thanks again


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2008, 10:36 PM~10743207
> *I like 2 thank every 1 da came out 2 support our show,it was a great turned out n we hope 2 c every 1 there next year  :biggrin: it was a lot work but worth it  :biggrin:
> *



Wat up jess , aye bro your a natural MC! We really enjoyed the awards ceramony :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: First timer going to this event and believe me was actually waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than what I thought,,, even the hop was awsome. me and the familia had a ball... tx. nice show nice judging way wellll orginized..... well best believe Me and the familia will be in the house next show.. with my kids green pixies..thanks socios.. Honestly great show exceded my expectations. :biggrin: :worship: :worship:http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb285/chicanolegacysf/socios_bikes_08024.jpg
[/img]


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@May 26 2008, 09:59 PM~10743378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chauuuuu


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10743417
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: First timer going to this event and believe me was actually waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than what I thought,,, even the hop was awsome. me and the familia had a ball... tx. nice show nice judging way wellll orginized..... well best believe Me and the familia will be in the house next show.. with my kids green pixies..thanks socios.. Honestly great show exceded my expectations. :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Thank you for the wonderful words. We really appreciate your support. 







I forgot to mention Congratulations to all of the winners of the raffle. :cheesy:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10743417
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: First timer going to this event and believe me was actually waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than what I thought,,, even the hop was awsome. me and the familia had a ball... tx. nice show nice judging way wellll orginized..... well best believe Me and the familia will be in the house next show.. with my kids green pixies..thanks socios.. Honestly great show exceded my expectations. :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks for coming out homie. Im glad you guys had a good time and I will have to check out those pixies at the next show. :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2008, 10:02 PM~10742899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 26 2008, 03:31 PM~10740177
> *whats up socios had a good time :biggrin:  took alot of pic's for streetlow magazine
> *


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

Great show, Socios!

First show for my 2month old daughter, and my other two kids loved everything, especially the bounce house!

:thumbsup:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank homies we had a grate time out there look forward to next years show


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAPAYASA90_@May 27 2008, 01:06 AM~10743437
> *chauuuuu
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## xtremedime (Jun 13, 2007)

Kapital Kreations would like to thank Socios for another awesome show, we will for sure be back next year. Thanks Socios and all the other clubs for attending for easily making this one of the best local shows to date. 

Josh A
Club Sec
Kapital Kreations


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+May 26 2008, 07:17 AM~10737703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I will also like 2 thank every 1 4 da donations 4 BABY ISABELA


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2008, 06:15 AM~10744589
> *I will also like 2 thank every 1 4 da donations 4 BABY ISABELA
> *


 :thumbsup: Glad you made it home safe


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 27 2008, 07:18 AM~10744602
> *:thumbsup: Glad you made it home safe
> *



thanks, I got ur message yesterday :biggrin: I just got a new phone :biggrin: same number


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

It was a good show


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME, GREAT SHOW......... SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

was a decent show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 27 2008, 08:18 AM~10744901
> *HAD A GREAT TIME, GREAT SHOW......... SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR
> *



4 sure pm me ur number, lost my phone  :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin: ME AND MY WIFE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EL RAIDER (DONT KNOW HIS NAME ) AND THE SOCIOS FOR HELPING US WITH THERE DONATONS FOR OUR DAUGHTER ISABELLA , ALSO WE ARE SORRY WE COULDN'T MAKE YOUR SHOW WE HAD TO TAKE ISABELLA BACK TO UCLA FOR TESTING HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WILL BE A BETTER YEAR FOR US AND WE CAN MAKE IT ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU TO ALL THAT DONATED FROM THE HERNANDEZ FAMILY AND ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL COAST


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Socios for throwing a great show .... had a good time out there ..... 





oh yeah and Jesse ..... NINERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2008, 09:49 AM~10745383
> *Thanks Socios for throwing a great show .... had a good time out there .....
> oh yeah and Jesse ..... NINERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSS  :biggrin:
> *



LOL!!!

Thank you for the support.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Very good show :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

CONGRATS !!! on a great show hope to make it next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Left after I got my trophy. Who took best of show? (My guess Hawian Punch)


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank You Socios for a great show !
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 27 2008, 10:25 AM~10745609
> *Left after I got my trophy.  Who took best of show?  (My guess Hawian Punch)
> *



Yup...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 27 2008, 10:09 AM~10745499
> *Very good show :biggrin:
> *



thankssssssssssssssssssssssss 4 da hug


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr+May 27 2008, 09:42 AM~10745332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ur welcome glad u guys made it home safe


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 27 2008, 10:09 AM~10745499
> *Very good show :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

Just wanted to send a BIG thank you out to SOCIOS for a great show. My family and I had a great time..........and a big props to EL Raider for announcing our show throughout the day :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@May 27 2008, 11:17 AM~10746035
> *Just wanted to send a BIG thank you out to SOCIOS for a great show.  My family and I had a great time..........and a big props to EL Raider for announcing our show throughout the day :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:wave: :wave: da least we can do 4 ur support n u best believe i'll b at da DEVOTION show :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2008, 11:22 AM~10746074
> *:wave:  :wave: da least we can do 4 ur support n u best believe i'll b at da DEVOTION show  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAD GOOD TIME NICE MEETING YOU JESSIE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 27 2008, 12:09 PM~10746424
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HAD GOOD TIME NICE MEETING YOU JESSIE
> *



same here Nate


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

NO CHOCHINOS PIC :angry: PINCHE TORO :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

THANK SOCIO'S FOR A GREAT TIME ONELOVE FROM THE UCE FAMILYS








LAST YEARS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 27 2008, 12:18 PM~10746497
> *THANK SOCIO'S FOR A GREAT TIME ONELOVE FROM THE UCE FAMILYS
> 
> 
> ...



Where are the pics for this year... :0 


Congratulations on the most members..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2008, 12:16 PM~10746477
> *NO CHOCHINOS PIC  :angry:  PINCHE TORO  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i know ..... :angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 27 2008, 12:18 PM~10746497
> *THANK SOCIO'S FOR A GREAT TIME ONELOVE FROM THE UCE FAMILYS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 27 2008, 12:25 PM~10746545
> *Where are the pics for this year... :0
> Congratulations on the most members..
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 26 2008, 09:51 PM~10742246
> *coould of and should of  :guns:
> just playin homie. you guys shoould of gone, it was a kool show. hada agood time. thanks socios for throwing a great show  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  
next year?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10725222
> *yes your homie kita will be there with a bigg hug waitin for yaa honey be safe on the way up onelove.
> *


SHHHAAAAUUUUU, nice seeing you Kita!  I passed the info to Robby  *hugs*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 27 2008, 12:18 PM~10746497
> *THANK SOCIO'S FOR A GREAT TIME ONELOVE FROM THE UCE FAMILYS
> 
> 
> ...




thanks 4 da support BIG UCE n congrats on da most members


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 27 2008, 10:25 AM~10745609
> *Left after I got my trophy.  Who took best of show?  (My guess Hawian Punch)
> *


congrats bob on your 1st place win. see ya june 7th, in modesto.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 26 2008, 11:02 PM~10743402
> *Wat up jess , aye bro your a natural MC! We really enjoyed the awards ceramony :biggrin:
> *


x2 ............NINNNNNNNNNNNNNNERRRRRRRRRRS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

*FOOD MAX, TAKE IT TO THE MAX...

TO MAXIMIZE YOUR SHOPPIN POWAAA, FOOD MAX. *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2008, 01:16 PM~10746477
> *NO CHOCHINOS PIC  :angry:  PINCHE TORO  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  



I got a cochino pic...but not of the cochinos....hehehehe :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@May 26 2008, 11:23 PM~10743081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yikes. anyone check the ID on this girl. not for the age but address please lol she is fine!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 27 2008, 03:21 PM~10747785
> *x2 ............RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 27 2008, 03:29 PM~10748162
> *FOOD MAX, TAKE IT TO THE MAX...
> 
> TO MAXIMIZE YOUR SHOPPIN POWAAA, FOOD MAX.
> *


shoulda been there bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 26 2008, 08:43 PM~10742713
> *not me :uh:
> *


hey u guys did good :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 26 2008, 10:02 PM~10742899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aye homie, thats a badass 52, very detailed work, loved the engraving :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2008, 07:13 PM~10749350
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

















\







:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 27 2008, 06:18 PM~10748949
> *yikes.  anyone check the ID on this girl.  not for the age but address please lol  she is fine!!!!!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2008, 07:13 PM~10749350
> *:biggrin:
> *


its was good to finally meet you homie!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

POST PICS OF HOES NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 25 2008, 11:42 PM~10737078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro 4 the photo


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 28 2008, 01:14 AM~10752073
> *POST PICS OF HOES NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> *



Here u got TITO!

This is how AZTECAS do it!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2008, 01:18 PM~10747406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+May 27 2008, 01:20 PM~10747414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@May 26 2008, 11:49 AM~10739226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats 2 the member from Viejitos who won the trailer


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 27 2008, 11:05 PM~10751661
> *its was good to finally meet you homie!!!
> *




same here homie  thanks 4 da support


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 28 2008, 01:38 AM~10752146
> *Here u got TITO!
> 
> This is how AZTECAS do it!
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

my favorite car at the show


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

to the whole NO DRAMA!!! one love - big rasta - islanders c.c.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 28 2008, 08:20 AM~10753073
> * to the whole NO DRAMA!!! one love - big rasta - islanders c.c.
> *




thanks 4 ur support


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 28 2008, 08:17 AM~10753051
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dat paint job was cool as fucc....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 28 2008, 08:54 AM~10753310
> *Dat paint job was cool as fucc....
> *


  the owner of the car said that the car was painted black and his compadre sprayed the graphics on it. he's from L.A. - cool dude. he said he wanted to show it up here in NOR-CAL.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 27 2008, 06:18 PM~10748949
> *yikes.  anyone check the ID on this girl.  not for the age but address please lol  she is fine!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: x2


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2008, 12:48 PM~10746689
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Good Morning...


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

Good morning Lisset from H.P.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@May 28 2008, 09:49 AM~10753662
> *Good morning Lisset from H.P.
> *



Hola Harold,
You finally posted... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@May 28 2008, 10:16 AM~10753861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

Thought i would drop you a line are you going to devotions show


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@May 28 2008, 10:56 AM~10754137
> *Thought i would drop you a line are you going to devotions show
> *



I should be there, last year the show landed on my Birthday and I was not able to attend. Will you be there?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@May 28 2008, 09:49 AM~10753662
> *Good morning Lisset from H.P.
> *


What up Triple H!!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

IT WAS COOL SEEING ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT THERE, DIDNT THINK THE SUN WAS HITTING THAT HARD, BUT GOT HOME AND NOTICED I HAD A NICE SUN BURN ON MY FACE AND ON MY NECK  IT WASN'T THE MOST PLEASENTFUL FEELING  :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 28 2008, 11:54 AM~10754599
> *IT WAS COOL SEEING ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT THERE, DIDNT THINK THE SUN WAS HITTING THAT HARD, BUT GOT HOME AND NOTICED I HAD A NICE SUN BURN ON MY FACE AND ON MY NECK   IT WASN'T THE MOST PLEASENTFUL FEELING   :biggrin:
> *


PLEASENTFUL HUH.... :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 28 2008, 11:20 AM~10754338
> *I should be there, last year the show landed on my Birthday and I was not able to attend. Will you be there?
> *


I should be there looking foward to seeing you again :biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 28 2008, 11:37 AM~10754450
> *What up Triple H!!!!
> *


What's up big John you ganna make devotions show


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HERE WE GO PEOPLE! SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG.. 
I CAME WITH UCE EARLY!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

dang carl hella tight uso thank for the flicc :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 28 2008, 01:38 PM~10755318
> *dang carl hella tight uso thank for the flicc :biggrin:
> *


wad up big uce, congrats on the win, and the pics of u rolling the car are tight, u look like u been riding for years, lol which u have, the tripple og veterano in the game, major props to u for taking the movement to where its at. try to make my show coming up, june 7th, in modesto. summer heat, the first lowrider car and truck show at the fruit yard in modesto. hopefully will see you there.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 28 2008, 01:38 PM~10755318
> *dang carl hella tight uso thank for the flicc :biggrin:
> *


wad up big uce, congrats on the win, and the pics of u rolling the car are tight, u look like u been riding for years, lol which u have, the tripple og veterano in the game, major props to u for taking the movement to where its at. try to make my show coming up, june 7th, in modesto. summer heat, the first lowrider car and truck show at the fruit yard in modesto. hopefully will see you there.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@May 28 2008, 01:16 PM~10755169
> *What's up big John you ganna make devotions show
> *


Maybe. I'll let you know


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics.

Wuz up Kita :wave: :wave:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics bro keep them comming


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2008, 04:57 PM~10756886
> *nice pics bro keep them comming
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

hoes please


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it was nice to meet you bro


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 28 2008, 08:01 AM~10752975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

she was hot!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10758077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i had fun taking her pics


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 28 2008, 07:30 PM~10758088
> *x2 i had fun taking her pics
> *


SO POST SOME MORE PICS THEN MAN


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 28 2008, 07:33 PM~10758681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



there you go nacho those are the ones you brought me.


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

No homie.. he said more of Ruthie skye!!! Not these played out females!!! lmao


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 28 2008, 12:30 PM~10755266
> *HERE WE GO PEOPLE! SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG..
> I CAME WITH UCE EARLY!
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 08:39 PM~10758772
> *No homie.. he said more of Ruthie skye!!! Not these played out females!!! lmao
> *


SHES HOT


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 28 2008, 08:30 AM~10753144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That lincoln is bad ass :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I only took a few pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

My favorite pic












chula :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 28 2008, 09:34 PM~10759344
> *My favorite pic
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite pic too :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my last pic I had 2 get back 2 work :biggrin:


----------



## oorefluxoo (Apr 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2008, 09:14 PM~10759135
> *SHES HOT
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@May 28 2008, 09:38 PM~10759373
> *My favorite pic too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Darkwater Jaguar (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 28 2008, 09:34 PM~10759344
> *My favorite pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@May 28 2008, 01:14 PM~10755158
> *I should be there looking foward to seeing you again :biggrin:
> *



Cool, I will see you then. :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Nice pics!


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 28 2008, 10:49 PM~10759911
> *Nice pics!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 28 2008, 10:49 PM~10759911
> *Nice pics!
> *


i havent seen a 65 in all the pic's yet


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 28 2008, 10:00 PM~10759585
> *Here are some pics from the show last weekend enjoy! Big "I" for Life!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 10:18 PM~10759716
> *
> *


WOW talk about cuteness


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

looks like I missed a real good show :banghead:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 29 2008, 02:08 AM~10760392
> *WOW talk about cuteness
> *



Thanks guys, I try just for you!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 29 2008, 02:13 AM~10760394
> *looks like I missed a real good show :banghead:
> *




yesssssssssssssssssssss u did :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

seen the pics of da street riders crew get n locked up by the po po. What happen with Lenny and his boy?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Darkwater Jaguar_@May 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10758077
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 29 2008, 08:11 AM~10761243
> *seen the pics of da street riders crew get n locked up by the po po.  What happen with Lenny and his boy?
> *



Lenny was going hyphy :biggrin: n almost went 2 jail 4 it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 28 2008, 11:51 PM~10760133
> *i havent seen a 65 in all the pic's yet
> *


No love for the 65's.... :nosad:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 29 2008, 08:51 AM~10761546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: bad ass!!


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 29 2008, 08:58 AM~10761607
> *No love for the 65's.... :nosad:
> *


COME ON! YOU KNOW WE GOT LOVE FOR THE 65.. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 29 2008, 09:13 AM~10761729
> *COME ON! YOU KNOW WE GOT LOVE FOR THE 65.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 

Thank you Carl... :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia+May 29 2008, 09:03 AM~10761645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

anyone from Socios--Can we get our score cards?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 29 2008, 11:59 AM~10763025
> *anyone from Socios--Can we get our score cards?
> *


 :yes: check your PM...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a good time at the show can't wait tell next year


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 29 2008, 12:10 PM~10763104
> *I had a good time at the show can't wait tell next year
> *


Thank you for the support.
Next year we will be opening more categories, wagons and Bombs... for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 29 2008, 12:08 PM~10763093
> *:yes:  check your PM...
> *


Can i get mine :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 02:06 PM~10763991
> *Can i get mine  :biggrin:
> *


Sure, are you going to go to the Devotion show?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 29 2008, 02:10 PM~10764027
> *Sure, are you going to go to the Devotion show?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Are you going?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 29 2008, 12:31 PM~10763216
> *Thank you for the support.
> Next year we will be opening more categories, wagons and Bombs... for sure. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THERE WAS ALOT OF BOMBS THERE THIS YEAR, YOU NEED TO DIVIDE THEM UP INTO 3 CATEGORIES LIKE THE 60'S


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 02:22 PM~10764124
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Are you going?
> *



Yup I should be there. I have a meeting in the morning and then I should be heading to the show. :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 29 2008, 02:43 PM~10764282
> *Yup I should be there. I have a meeting in the morning and then I should be heading to the show. :cheesy:
> *



mirala muy chingona team leader :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 29 2008, 02:26 PM~10764156
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THERE WAS ALOT OF BOMBS THERE THIS YEAR, YOU NEED TO DIVIDE THEM UP INTO 3 CATEGORIES LIKE THE 60'S
> *



I know I can't believe how many showed up. Pre-50 tambien. Wagons, a must aswell.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2008, 02:44 PM~10764297
> *mirala muy chingona  team leader  :biggrin:
> *



BAILO TANGO, MASCO CHICLE Y TENGO VIEJAS DE A MONTOR TU RU RUUUUU..........


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 29 2008, 02:46 PM~10764313
> *BAILO TANGO, MASCO CHICLE Y TENGO VIEJAS DE A MONTOR TU RU RUUUUU..........
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2008, 08:14 AM~10761274
> *Lenny was going hyphy  :biggrin: n almost went 2 jail 4 it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 29 2008, 09:36 PM~10767469
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice ridessssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

A Little preview from last year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 29 2008, 09:44 PM~10767548
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 02:22 PM~10764124
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Are you going?
> *



I need your entry number.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anybody know why Lenny got arrested???


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 30 2008, 12:10 AM~10768784
> *Anybody know why Lenny got arrested???
> *


for being lenny, lol jk, nah i dont know but would like to know.????? i thought that looked like him in that pic, couldnt really tell, he looks like he got skinnier.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 29 2008, 09:44 PM~10767548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Socios Show May 25 2008*


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 30 2008, 12:24 AM~10768844
> *for being lenny, lol jk, nah i dont know but would like to know.????? i thought that looked like him in that pic, couldnt really tell, he looks like he got skinnier.
> *


I was told he did not get ran in by the po po. He was acting a fool for a minute but the let him go


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Good Morning Guys!!!! 
Today is friday the STREETLOW show is in 2 days.... I'm stoked.. Who here feels me?
Hola back at Miss Ruthie Skye aka Nasy girl (just for you cochino members) lol
wooooooo Fck yeah!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 29 2008, 10:31 PM~10768013
> *I need your entry number.. :biggrin:
> *


211 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 30 2008, 08:00 AM~10769922
> *I was told he did not get ran in by the po po.  He was acting a fool for a minute but the let him go
> *





:werd:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 30 2008, 06:36 AM~10769491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 09:27 AM~10770494
> *211  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I will PM your information this afternoon...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 30 2008, 06:36 AM~10769491
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 30 2008, 09:43 AM~10770627
> *NICE!!!!!!!!
> *


 wow!!! look at the hot chick in the back to your left!!!
I want to tapp those!!!lol
Nice picture!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 30 2008, 09:40 AM~10770603
> *I will PM your information this afternoon...
> *


Thank you


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:05 AM~10770801
> *wow!!! look at the hot chick in the back to your left!!!
> I want to tapp those!!!lol
> Nice picture!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

FRIDAY ..... TIME FOR SOME


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 30 2008, 06:36 AM~10769491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm who took this bad ass pic  :biggrin: streetlow was n da house fo sho.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 30 2008, 07:00 AM~10769582
> *
> Socios Show May 25 2008
> 
> *




congrats n thanks 4 da support


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:05 AM~10770801
> *wow!!! look at the hot chick in the back to your left!!!
> I want to tapp those!!!lol
> Nice picture!
> *


x2 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:05 AM~10770801
> *wow!!! look at the hot chick in the back to your left!!!
> I want to tapp those!!!lol
> Nice picture!
> *




me 2 :cheesy:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 2 2008, 03:27 PM~10782170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great shots.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 2 2008, 04:27 PM~10782170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 01:52 PM~10772532
> *damm who took this bad ass pic    :biggrin: streetlow was n da house fo sho.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 2 2008, 04:27 PM~10782170
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jun 3 2008, 09:13 AM~10786936
> *:0
> *


there will be more from nor cal next year


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

On our way to Socio's...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 09:05 AM~10770801
> *wow!!! look at the hot chick in the back to your left!!!
> I want to tapp those!!!lol
> Nice picture!
> *


ruthie you know your a fine a$$ lady i need a picture of you next to my car. i hope street low knows what they have.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 3 2008, 10:54 AM~10787627
> *there will be more from nor cal next year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:05 AM~10770801
> *wow!!! look at the hot chick in the back to your left!!!
> I want to tapp those!!!lol
> Nice picture!
> *


i know that feeling :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 10:05 AM~10770801
> *wow!!! look at the hot chick in the back to your left!!!
> I want to tapp those!!!lol
> Nice picture!
> *


doublepost


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

More Pics Henry


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


[/quote]
nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

